# JEVRIES resin parts!



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

- Pressure casted resin True 13 inch detailed wire wheels.
- True 5.20 tires casted in black rubber/ urethane
- Seperate white walls (need a little bit of trimming)
- Zenith style knock offs

These are the best scaled and detailed wire wheels I've seen and were originaly manufactured by Aoshima. 
The tires are downsized Pegasus ones and casted in flexible urethane to represent the orginal 5.20 tires.

Wheels do not come in chrome!! 

*<span style=\'color:red\'>For this item goes: Gone is gone. I will not create new ones*.




























Model by Customfreak.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Zenith style Knock Offs casted in white or black resin $5 plus $2 for world wide priority shipping!*










Chrome foiled knock off.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*Announcement:

Demand for this item is very high so for those that are on the list for the first 25 kits goes: You need to pay today!!   *</span>


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Omg i need extra cash so i can get all this before too late


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

:wow: 

I got to get me those wires and two wing K.O :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

- Pressure casted resin 1/12 scale 13 inch detailed rims with seperate wires for easy two tone effects.
- True 5.20 skinny look tires casted in durable black rubber/ urethane. (Due to the combination of the mold and rubber urethane these tires can have minor flaws, nothing serious though.)
- Sticky vinyl white walls applied
- Zenith style knock offs

<img src=\'http://www.jevries.com/jevriesblog/newwirewheel_25.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'color:red\'>These 1/12 wire wheels are very limited!!* 
Only have 12 sets available and I since we are moving to another place
I won't be able to create more anytime soon.
The rear wheels fit on the axle of the Radio Shack lowriders and Maisto '64 Impala.
On the front wheels you can use mini bearings or nylon/ plastic bushings (the Maisto '64 already has these)

*Although these pressure casted resin wheels are strong they are not intendet to race with. Cruising only!
The seperate wires give the wheels extra strenght so I suggest to glue them in place. *

*Wheels do not come in chrome!!*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 7 2010, 08:03 AM~17982052
> *
> - Pressure casted resin 1/12 scale 13 inch detailed rims with seperate wires for easy two tone effects.
> - True 5.20 skinny look tires casted in durable black rubber/ urethane
> ...


 :wow: GOTTA GET A SET FOR MY SONS MAISTO 64 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

j whats ur info to send money to.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 7 2010, 11:59 AM~17983254
> *j whats ur info to send money to.
> *


Paypal: [email protected]
Please use personal payment option don't like to sponsor Paypal.
Please leave name and address!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*All orders paid for yesterday and today: Items are shipped!!*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

- One piece pressure casted resin True 13 inch detailed wire wheels and Zenith style knock offs

These are the best scaled and detailed wire wheels I've seen and were originaly manufactured by Aoshima. 
After it's chromed you can paint the tire using Tamiya black polycarbonate paint which has a satin/ rubber like
finish and is very durable. I suggest to mask the whitewall using sticky vinyl or masking tape.
You also need to drill a hole on the back of the wheel.

<img src=\'http://www.jevriesblog.com/resources/newwirewheel_16.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.jevriesblog.com/resources/newwirewheel_15.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Wheels do not come in chrome!! 

*<span style=\'color:red\'>For this item goes: Gone is gone. I will not create new ones*.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 7 2010, 04:06 AM~17980943
> *SOLD OUT!!
> 
> *


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2010, 12:46 AM~17990055
> *SOLD OUT!!
> 
> 
> *


DAMN IT :angry: I WAS ABOUT TO JUMP ON THIS :happysad: OH WELL THEY LOOKED GREAT J


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2010, 02:46 AM~17990055
> *SOLD OUT!!
> 
> 
> *



:0 :tears:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2010, 02:46 AM~17990055
> *SOLD OUT!!
> 
> 
> *










..................







...................






















J/K...good deal homie!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 8 2010, 05:03 AM~17990540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Sorry guys...the Japanese beat you to it! I only have the rims but without the tires...no time and material to create more tires*.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> *1/12 scale 13 inch detailed wire wheels set
> Zenith style knock offs and urethane rubber tires representing the 5.20 skinny tire look!
> $65 plus $6 worldwide priority shipping in bubble envelop or $15 registered priority mail*
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> > *1/12 scale 13 inch detailed wire wheels set
> > Zenith style knock offs and urethane rubber tires representing the 5.20 skinny tire look!
> > $65 plus $6 worldwide priority shipping in bubble envelop or $15 registered priority mail*
> >
> > ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

:wow: those tire are clean ass fuck good job on those homie you got down hope you make more want 2 buy a few sets from you let me know when the next batch is ready homie!:biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

good lookin products in here...looks like it would be worth casting more if they sold out in 1 day even tho you said one time cast...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2010, 03:46 AM~17990055
> *SOLD OUT!!
> 
> 
> *




:0 That is fuckin insaine!! Well I was hoping to get a set too!! It looks like you have to be on EVERYDAY just to catch a great deal around here :roflmao:

Hope to see these one day pop back up.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 8 2010, 08:53 AM~17991703
> *:0 That is fuckin insaine!!  Well I was hoping to get a set too!! It looks like you have to be on EVERYDAY just to catch a great deal around here :roflmao:
> 
> Hope to see these one day pop back up.
> *


9 sets bought by a Japanese guy...sorry guys.
I still have the same wheels and tires but only as a one piece resin version. They look exactly the same after chrome and black paint and are lower priced as well.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2010, 10:33 AM~17992038
> *9 sets bought by a Japanese guy...sorry guys.
> I still have the same wheels and tires but only as a one piece resin version. They look exactly the same after chrome and black paint and are lower priced as well.
> *


Post a pic


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 8 2010, 09:46 AM~17992142
> *Post a pic
> *


*To this...took me 2 minutes.*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks coo, but rim looks a little to far in? don't get me wrong you did a great job and yes beggers can't be choosers and . but i might still get a set


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 8 2010, 02:41 PM~17993112
> *looks coo, but rim looks a little to far in? don't get me wrong you did a great job and yes beggers can't be choosers and . but i might still get a set
> *




to far in? they look perfect in my eyes, i think 1109's are standard wires used for imports, they are way to shallow imo.

these ones J casted look real good, and the the next best thing imo are 1301's and 2's as far as depth goes on the dish


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: my bad i was meaning in regards to the lip of the rim, they should be a lil bit out past the tires like the 1:1s:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ahhh


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

but i cant complain, he does some craftsmenship work


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 8 2010, 11:41 AM~17993112
> *looks coo, but rim looks a little to far in? don't get me wrong you did a great job and yes beggers can't be choosers and . but i might still get a set
> *


True. Masking is easier though because it fits within the tire but still your right.
I will think about creating new tires for the seperate rims. I still have lots of those.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 8 2010, 12:56 PM~17993718
> *but i cant complain, he does some craftsmenship work
> *


Please complain it will only make my work better.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2010, 11:56 AM~17993719
> *True. Masking is easier though because it fits within the tire but still your right.
> I will think about creating new tires for the seperate rims. I still have lots of those.
> *


 :wow: ??? so u do have some left? :happysad:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 8 2010, 12:58 PM~17993730
> *:wow:  ??? so u do have some left?  :happysad:
> *


I think I have at least 30 sets of rims only over here. I don't have the tires though.
Let's say I create a better looking one piece wheel for $12 would you prefer those over the ones with the rubber tires for $19,50?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2010, 12:02 PM~17993759
> *I think I have at least 30 sets of rims only over here. I don't have the tires though.
> Let's say I create a better looking one piece wheel for $12 would you prefer those over the ones with the rubber tires for $19,50?
> *


sure y not, :biggrin: 

anything better then the 1109's :thumbsdown: jus my opinoin but thos are way to big and look like standards that you put on euros.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2010, 02:02 PM~17993759
> *I think I have at least 30 sets of rims only over here. I don't have the tires though.
> Let's say I create a better looking one piece wheel for $12 would you prefer those over the ones with the rubber tires for $19,50?
> *


I think no matter what you create it will sell.I know I would buy.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 8 2010, 01:35 PM~17993993
> *sure y not,  :biggrin:
> 
> anything better then the 1109's  :thumbsdown: jus my opinoin but thos are way to big and look like standards that you put on euros.
> *


I'll go for the rubber tires maybe this time with sticky vinyl whitewalls...it's easier to do than the resin white walls.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2010, 12:43 PM~17994095
> *I'll go for the rubber tires maybe this time with sticky vinyl whitewalls...it's easier to do than the resin white walls.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: can't wait


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 8 2010, 04:39 PM~17994039
> *I think no matter what you create it will sell.I know I would buy.
> *




X's 2!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, right now Dr.aCula is in this topic....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jul 8 2010, 02:47 PM~17994148
> *X's 2!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X3
J you can cast a resin turd and it will still sell. :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 8 2010, 02:04 PM~17994293
> *X3
> J you can cast a resin turd and it will still sell. :cheesy:
> *


How much shipped? :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 8 2010, 03:51 PM~17994814
> *How much shipped? :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2010, 10:25 AM~17992950
> *To this...took me 2 minutes.
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE R THE SAME RIMS I WAS GONNA SEND JIMBO TO CAST JUST BEEN TO LAZY TO DO IT :biggrin: BUT I'LL SEND THEM :cheesy: ONE OF THESE DAYS


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I would like 2 sets of the new-and-improved wheel/tires


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

PM sent J :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

cash sent!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 8 2010, 08:19 PM~17997059
> *I would like 2 sets of the new-and-improved wheel/tires
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 04:39 PM~17995237
> *THOSE R THE SAME RIMS I WAS GONNA SEND JIMBO TO CAST JUST BEEN TO LAZY TO DO IT  :biggrin: BUT I'LL SEND THEM  :cheesy: ONE OF THESE DAYS
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

^^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Jevries! :cheesy: Any 2 wing knockoffs left? :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 9 2010, 01:06 AM~17999920
> *^^^^ :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Jevries!  :cheesy: Any 2 wing knockoffs left? :happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 9 2010, 12:06 AM~17999920
> *^^^^ :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Jevries!  :cheesy: Any 2 wing knockoffs left? :happysad:
> *


Yep! How much would you like?   

Undercoverimpala: Your inbox if full!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

4 sets... :wow: :wow:



for now... :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2010, 11:44 PM~18000041
> *Yep! How much would you like?
> 
> Undercoverimpala: Your inbox if full!
> *


CLEANED OUT!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 9 2010, 01:44 AM~18000041
> *Yep! How much would you like?
> 
> Undercoverimpala: Your inbox if full!
> *


sent you a pm.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Because of high demand: I'm creating new molds for the rubber tires today, casting next week.*


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 10 2010, 10:45 AM~18008931
> *Because of high demand: I'm creating new molds for the rubber tires today, casting next week.
> 
> 
> ...



2 sets for me please :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 10 2010, 09:24 AM~18009466
> *2 sets for me please  :biggrin:
> *


X-2!!!  I will have the $$$ on standby for you J!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 10 2010, 09:08 AM~18009940
> *X-2!!!   I will have the $$$ on standby for you J!!
> *


Tires are sitting in silicone! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 10 2010, 02:54 PM~18011222
> *Tires are sitting in silicone! :biggrin:
> *


    Gimme a week and we'll be dealin'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*"GREETINGS FROM MAJESTICS AMSTERDAM"


THANKS J   :biggrin: *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good to hear it arrived!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 10 2010, 01:54 PM~18011222
> *Tires are sitting in silicone! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GOT MY KIT J !!! THANKS HOMIE!!! LOOKS GREAT!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 11 2010, 02:15 PM~18017922
> *GOT MY KIT J !!! THANKS HOMIE!!! LOOKS GREAT!! :biggrin:
> *


Glad you like it!! Can't wait to see the finished ride!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 10 2010, 01:54 PM~18011222
> *Tires are sitting in silicone! :biggrin:
> *


how the tires doing?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

J what do you have left?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 12 2010, 10:19 AM~18024498
> *how the tires doing?
> *


*Just popped them out of the new silicone molds but need to order new urethane rubber to cast em.

I'm pretty much working my butt off because the demand is high. 
LS kits go fast I pop em out and they are gone. 3 kits left of the last batch and I'm still creating more.
1/12 scale wheels 5 sets sold, 5 sets left to go.
1/25 knock offs go fast as well sold 19 pieces.*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 12 2010, 11:56 AM~18024754
> *Just popped them out of the new silicone molds but need to order new urethane rubber to cast em.
> 
> I'm pretty much working my butt off because the demand is high.
> ...


cool.let me know when the 1/25 rims and tires are ready.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 12 2010, 10:56 AM~18024754
> *Just popped them out of the new silicone molds but need to order new urethane rubber to cast em.
> 
> I'm pretty much working my butt off because the demand is high.
> ...


i thought u were done after round 2 of the LS kits?! good 2 hear ur doing more!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 12 2010, 09:02 PM~18030117
> *i thought u were done after round 2 of the LS kits?! good 2 hear ur doing more!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

JEVRIES ZENITH STYLE KNOCKOFF'S ARE SICK FELLAS............. :biggrin:  THANKS J


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 12 2010, 08:02 PM~18030117
> *i thought u were done after round 2 of the LS kits?! good 2 hear ur doing more!!  :biggrin:
> *


*I'm creating max. 75 pieces. I was casting round two but they were selling so fast that I couldn't keep track...* :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 12 2010, 09:09 PM~18031035
> *JEVRIES ZENITH STYLE KNOCKOFF'S ARE SICK FELLAS............. :biggrin:   THANKS J
> *


Pretty fast shipping! Good to hear you like em!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt for j's amazing work


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 12 2010, 09:27 PM~18031268
> *I'm creating max. 75 pieces. I was casting round two but they were selling so fast that I couldn't keep track... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

HERE YA GO J............YOUR LS KIT BOXART!.........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 13 2010, 08:36 PM~18039281
> *HERE YA GO J............YOUR LS KIT BOXART!.........
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that looks really good ! 


J i'm tring my ass off to scrap up funds to pick my self up at least 3 combo clips and i also want the knock offs !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 12 2010, 01:33 PM~18025032
> *cool.let me know when the 1/25 rims and tires are ready.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damned double-post :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 13 2010, 07:36 PM~18039281
> *HERE YA GO J............YOUR LS KIT BOXART!.........
> 
> 
> ...



sick but that rear end is not a ls rear


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2010, 08:47 PM~18040807
> *Wow  that  looks  really  good  !
> J  i'm  tring  my  ass    off  to  scrap  up  funds  to  pick  my  self  up  at  least  3  combo  clips  and  i  also  want  the  knock offs  !
> *


That's cool Mini! I'm still casting new clips untill I reach 75.   

Box art is really cool Trend!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 13 2010, 10:31 PM~18042099
> *That's cool Mini! I'm still casting new clips   untill I reach 75.
> 
> Box art is really cool Trend!!!
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 14 2010, 12:15 AM~18042796
> *
> *


Sorry bro, need to set a # otherwise I can go on forever and I'm eager to start workin'on new stuff.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 13 2010, 09:03 PM~18041010
> *sick but that rear end is not a ls rear
> *


ITS A CL


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*All orders that are paid for yesterday and today: Items are shipped!*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 7 2010, 09:03 AM~17982052
> *I have these wheels with the centres being slightly off that aren't good for RC cars
> but still perfect for static models like the 1/12 Chevy Belair.
> Discount $15 = $50 a set.
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 16 2010, 03:50 AM~18059768
> *I have these wheels with the centres being slightly off that aren't good for RC cars
> but still perfect for static models like the 1/12 Chevy Belair.
> Discount $15 = $50 a set.
> ...


sell one wheel? i just want for my collection....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*including true 5.20 tires & Zenith style knock offs
Two part wheel with see thru wires*


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 10:22 AM~18067272
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>including true 5.20 tires & Zenith style knock offs
> Two part wheel with see thru wires
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 04:22 AM~18067272
> *sweet !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 16 2010, 03:50 AM~18059768
> *I have these wheels with the centres being slightly off that aren't good for RC cars
> but still perfect for static models like the 1/12 Chevy Belair.
> Discount $15 = $50 a set.
> ...


you have some more of these wheels ready for sale already homie? im intrested in getting one of these sets you said 50$?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 17 2010, 07:18 AM~18067768
> *you have some more of these wheels ready for sale already homie? im intrested in getting one of these sets you said 50$?
> *


*Yep, $50 for a set of 1/12 wheels for static models only! 
$6 priority world wide shipping in a bubble bag or $15 registered priority shipping in a small box.
The RC wheel sets are still $65 plus shipping costs.   

The 1/25 5.20 tires you were asking me about I sell seperate as well. $11.50 a set plus $2 shipping.
I also have tires that fit Mando's rims and are aprox. 1mm smaller than regular Pegasus tires but 
they are still larger than Mando's original tires.  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 03:22 AM~18067272
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>including true 5.20 tires & Zenith style knock offs
> Two part wheel with see thru wires
> 
> ...


how much?when do i pay?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 03:22 AM~18067272
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>including true 5.20 tires & Zenith style knock offs
> Two part wheel with see thru wires
> 
> ...



sick as fawk


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

them rims r st8ight sick j


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 10:36 AM~18068305
> *Yep, $50 for a set of 1/12 wheels for static models only!
> $6 priority world wide shipping in a bubble bag or $15 registered priority shipping in a small box.
> The RC wheel sets are still $65 plus shipping costs.
> ...


thats exactly what i bought mine for was the 57 :happysad:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 17 2010, 02:02 PM~18069567
> *thats exactly what i bought mine for was the 57 :happysad:
> *


I figured your friend was going all out with his '57 that he is working on a RC version.
I say you keep RC ones I've send you and order the statics for your friends model.   

Thanks guys for the props! New 13's are going to be sick!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GOT MY KNOCKOFF'S TODAY J!!! FUCKERS ARE TIGHT! THANKS ALOT. JUST IN TIME FOR THE CHROMER! :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 04:22 AM~18067272
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>including true 5.20 tires & Zenith style knock offs
> Two part wheel with see thru wires
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 17 2010, 03:48 PM~18070081
> *GOT MY KNOCKOFF'S TODAY J!!! FUCKERS ARE TIGHT! THANKS ALOT. JUST IN TIME FOR THE CHROMER! :biggrin:
> *


Good to hear they arrived!! Can't wait to see em chromed! I've got so much stuff that needs to get chromed but can't find the patience to fit everything on a tree.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 01:22 AM~18067272
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>including true 5.20 tires & Zenith style knock offs
> Two part wheel with see thru wires
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN THOSE LOOK BADASS :wow: GREAT JOB ON THEM JEVRIES :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 03:22 AM~18067272
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>including true 5.20 tires & Zenith style knock offs
> Two part wheel with see thru wires
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i need a set!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 18 2010, 01:28 AM~18072770
> *i need a set!
> *


x2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Gonna work hard to have em ready soon.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 14 2010, 03:36 AM~18039281
> *HERE YA GO J............YOUR LS KIT BOXART!.........
> 
> 
> ...



This is fawking sick ..


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 11:22 AM~18067272
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>including true 5.20 tires & Zenith style knock offs
> Two part wheel with see thru wires
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 18 2010, 04:51 AM~18073110
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Yes Roy, I kept searching for the holy grail and I think I might have found it! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 18 2010, 01:59 AM~18072850
> *Gonna work hard to have em ready soon.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Fuuuuck, those 13's are sick J! :wow: :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 18 2010, 09:47 AM~18073990
> *Fuuuuck, those 13's are sick J!  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Thanks homies!!


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Respect Jeroen!!! Goed bezig!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Jul 19 2010, 09:33 AM~18081710
> *Respect Jeroen!!! Goed bezig!
> 
> 
> *


Thanx Erik!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Working hard on the new TRUE 13's. It proved a pretty difficult job to get the right results. 
The Aoshima rims are tapered so the two slices for creating the deeper dish didn't fit right.
Bondo and lot's of sanding/ polishing was needed to remove the seam. That needed to be done very carefully.*










Different polishing sticks were needed to get a super smooth surface.










Ready for the silicone!










Removed the chrome of the deep dish Pegasus wheel to presereve as much detail as possible.
The part is ready for milling to remove the edges and make em fit flush with the rest of the wheel.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

as always , awesome work J!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 22 2010, 06:54 AM~18110252
> *as always , awesome work J!
> *


Thanx bro! It's a lot more work than I had anticipated...


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

TTT! I'm waiting :worship:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 22 2010, 04:13 AM~18109685
> *Working hard on the new TRUE 13's. It proved a pretty difficult job to get the right results.
> The Aoshima rims are tapered so the two slices for creating the deeper dish didn't fit right.
> Bondo and lot's of sanding/ polishing was needed to remove the seam. That needed to be done very carefully.
> ...



hno: hno: :h5:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Thanx guys!

Silicone mold looks good gonna cast a couple of rims today and polish em ready for the 8 piece silicone mold. 
The wires are finished and I'm gonna create the mold for it today. Hopefully got the final results on Sunday.   *


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 23 2010, 09:51 AM~18119850
> *Thanx guys!
> 
> Silicone mold looks good gonna cast a couple of rims today and polish em ready for the 8 piece silicone mold.
> ...


looking forward J


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 23 2010, 02:14 AM~18120038
> *looking forward J
> *


Me too! Ordered some Spaz stix mirror chrome stuff is prolly not durable enough but good enough to see the outcome!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 23 2010, 02:14 AM~18120038
> *looking forward J
> *



8 piece? Dam I gotta see that. :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 23 2010, 12:51 AM~18119850
> *Thanx guys!
> 
> Silicone mold looks good gonna cast a couple of rims today and polish em ready for the 8 piece silicone mold.
> ...



Woops, meant to quote this one... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 23 2010, 09:08 AM~18121482
> *Woops, meant to quote this one... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


One mold with 8 rims... :biggrin:  To make life a little bit easier.   
Just popped a rim out of the mold and it looks really good!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 23 2010, 04:14 AM~18120038
> *looking forward J
> *


X2! great work J !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 23 2010, 07:16 PM~18122103
> *One mold with 8 rims... :biggrin:   To make life a little bit easier.
> Just popped a rim out of the mold and it looks really good!
> *



Goodbye Pegasus rims ,welcome J wires :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 02:22 AM~18067272
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>including true 5.20 tires & Zenith style knock offs
> Two part wheel with see thru wires
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 23 2010, 06:39 PM~18125339
> *Goodbye Pegasus rims ,welcome ...J wires  :biggrin:
> *


I like the sound of that.........I'ma come up with somethin'...........


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I got my 1/12 scale wheels in the mail today...... WOW is all i can say these wheels are super clean....... A+++++ work on them i would recommend them to anyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you again J!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

THESE WOULD SELL LIKE HOTCAKES ON LAY IT LOW OR eBAY !!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2010, 12:10 PM~18130479
> *I got my 1/12 scale wheels in the mail today...... WOW is all i can say these wheels are super clean....... A+++++ work on them i would recommend them to anyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you again J!!!!!!!!
> *


LUCKYYYYYYY! what are you gonna do/who you gonna use for plating? :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 24 2010, 12:33 PM~18130620
> *THESE WOULD SELL LIKE HOTCAKES ON LAY IT LOW OR eBAY !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe...that's sick!   

Underdoverimpala: Good to hear you like the wheels! I will let you know how to make em fit on the rearaxle of your Maisto car.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 24 2010, 09:33 PM~18130620
> *THESE WOULD SELL LIKE HOTCAKES ON LAY IT LOW OR eBAY !!!
> 
> 
> ...




SICK


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 24 2010, 01:33 PM~18130620
> *THESE WOULD SELL LIKE HOTCAKES ON LAY IT LOW OR eBAY !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 25 2010, 03:54 PM~18137620
> *:wow:
> *


They will be ready next weekend.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 25 2010, 10:05 PM~18140255
> *They will be ready next weekend.
> *


 :wow: HOW MUCH??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 25 2010, 11:05 PM~18140255
> *They will be ready next weekend.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm stashing some money for these already


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 25 2010, 11:05 PM~18140255
> *They will be ready next weekend.
> *


how much so i can pay you. :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 27 2010, 10:07 PM~18160235
> *how much so i can pay you. :cheesy:
> *


Not sure yet. Depends on the amount of work and how easy the molds for the wires work. Count on $25 perhaps a little bit less.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 28 2010, 08:16 AM~18160812
> *Not sure yet. Depends on the amount of work and how easy the molds for the wires work. Count on $25 perhaps a little bit less.
> *


Put me on the list for 4 sets


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 28 2010, 06:44 AM~18162018
> *Put me on the list for 4 sets
> *


As usual I give a better deal when you buy more than one set.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 28 2010, 09:15 AM~18162801
> *As usual I give a better deal when you buy more than one set.
> *


U HAVE A PRICE SET YET?? ID LOVE TO GET AT LEAST 3 SETS


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> Put me on the list for 4 sets
> 
> 
> NICE WORK J


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 28 2010, 12:16 AM~18160812
> *Not sure yet. Depends on the amount of work and how easy the molds for the wires work. Count on $25 perhaps a little bit less.
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 2 2010, 11:45 PM~18213824
> *
> *


Will have the first samples ready tomorrow. After that I will create more molds.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:cheesy: uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

thanks jev i got my 1/12 wheels and ls clips bro its fucking amazing how clean your work is everything fits so nice we will get with you real soon about your wheels thanks jev :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 3 2010, 01:58 AM~18214266
> *thanks jev i got my 1/12 wheels and ls clips bro its fucking amazing how clean your work is everything fits so nice we will get with you real soon about your wheels thanks jev :cheesy:
> *


Good to hear bro!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

wich one of these wheels are the ones you gonna have ready tomorrow homie? cause they are two difrent sets right the ones in the top pics look just like pegasus wheels just smaller the ones in the bottom pic thos look difrent and tight good job on those homie! :wow:  really would like to get a set of the ones in the bottom pic you think some truscale rims fit those 5.20's bro?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 01:22 AM~18067272
> *<span style='color:red'>I BELIEVE THESE* :biggrin:


----------



## Marcos Cruz (May 29, 2009)

I am not a lowrider builder but these things are so bad, I would build one just to use those bad ass puppies!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 3 2010, 07:48 AM~18215168
> *wich one of these wheels are the ones you gonna have ready tomorrow homie? cause they are two difrent sets right the ones in the top pics look just like pegasus wheels just smaller the ones in the bottom pic thos look difrent and tight good job on those homie! :wow:   really would like to get a set of the ones in the bottom pic you think some truscale rims fit those 5.20's bro?
> 
> 
> ...


Both of these are not the new TRUE 13"s. The top pic shows indeed Pegasus wires with Mandos rims and my Zenith style knock offs.
The pic below shows the 1/12 scale wire wheels.

The True 13's are the ones 408models posted.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 3 2010, 01:50 AM~18214123
> *Will have the first samples ready tomorrow. After that I will create more molds.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*1 set= $5 plus $2 priority international shipping
buy 2 sets get 1 for FREE!
*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 4 2010, 06:45 AM~18224839
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro!!

Pics of the new TRUE 13'samples soon!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 4 2010, 10:41 AM~18226085
> *Thanx bro!!
> 
> Pics of the new TRUE 13'samples soon!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*First samples of the new TRUE 13"s

Wires came out great, quality is excellent! These wheels have the right look and feel of real 13"s. Can't wait to chrome em!*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 4 2010, 11:52 AM~18226701
> *First samples of the new TRUE 13"s
> 
> Wires came out great, quality is excellent! These wheels have the right look and feel of real 13"s. Can't wait to chrome em!
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: :h5: :run: :biggrin: 

CANT WAIT


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

when are they for sale!! hno:  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 4 2010, 11:55 AM~18227259
> *when are they for sale!! hno:  :biggrin:
> *


Next week, need to make more molds for the wires.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 4 2010, 06:52 PM~18226701
> *First samples of the new TRUE 13"s
> 
> Wires came out great, quality is excellent! These wheels have the right look and feel of real 13"s. Can't wait to chrome em!
> ...


realy nice work looks good j.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 4 2010, 02:04 PM~18227823
> *Next week, need to make more molds for the wires.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

still no price?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Aug 4 2010, 02:32 PM~18228626
> *still no price?
> *


$25 for a complete set without chrome.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 4 2010, 07:52 PM~18226701
> *First samples of the new TRUE 13"s
> 
> Wires came out great, quality is excellent! These wheels have the right look and feel of real 13"s. Can't wait to chrome em!
> ...



I see them


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 4 2010, 11:25 PM~18233233
> *I see them
> *


Your early! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 4 2010, 10:52 AM~18226701
> *First samples of the new TRUE 13"s
> 
> Wires came out great, quality is excellent! These wheels have the right look and feel of real 13"s. Can't wait to chrome em!
> ...


man those look clean homie. some chrome will make em pop


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 4 2010, 11:39 PM~18232859
> *$25 for a complete set without chrome.
> 
> 
> *


paypal?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 4 2010, 11:41 PM~18233353
> *man those look clean homie. some chrome will make em pop
> *


As soon as my Spaz stix mirror chrome arrives I will do a sample to see how they look all chromed.

Right now I need to create more molds for the wires so it will be next week when I'm ready to ship these.


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Jev how much for the 3 pack of the LS kit again shipped?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Aug 5 2010, 06:41 AM~18234502
> *Jev how much for the 3 pack of the LS kit again shipped?
> *



*1X Monte Carlo LS clip kit = $35 plus shipping $2
2X Monte Carlo LS clip kit = $70 plus shipping $2
3X Monte Carlo LS clip kit = $94,50 plus shipping $2*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 4 2010, 12:52 PM~18226701
> *First samples of the new TRUE 13"s
> 
> Wires came out great, quality is excellent! These wheels have the right look and feel of real 13"s. Can't wait to chrome em!
> ...


DAMN J ! Thanks for all your work on both the LS clips and these wires! Glad i'm getting both and can't wait to get them !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 5 2010, 09:12 AM~18235348
> *DAMN    J !    Thanks  for  all your  work  on  both    the  LS  clips  and these  wires! Glad    i'm  getting  both  and  can't  wait to  get  them !
> *


Your welcome!! It is a shitload of work though....I will be really happy when the molds are finished.... it becomes a drag.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 4 2010, 07:52 PM~18226701
> *First samples of the new TRUE 13"s
> 
> Wires came out great, quality is excellent! These wheels have the right look and feel of real 13"s. Can't wait to chrome em!
> ...



Finally TRUE size wires . The Beginning of a new era :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 5 2010, 10:38 AM~18236402
> *Finally TRUE size wires . The Beginning of a new era  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :h5: :werd:  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 5 2010, 12:52 PM~18236507
> *:yes:  :h5:  :werd:    :biggrin:
> *



x100000 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 5 2010, 11:52 AM~18236507
> *:yes:  :h5:  :werd:    :biggrin:
> *


But we all know what he means right? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 5 2010, 01:39 AM~18232859
> *$25 for a complete set without chrome.
> 
> 
> *


I forgot is that with or without tires?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 6 2010, 12:12 AM~18242679
> *I forgot is that with or without tires?
> *


Complete set comes with:

5.20 tires with white wall inset
Zenith style knock offs
2 piece wirewheel


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 5 2010, 02:38 PM~18236402
> *Finally TRUE size wires . The Beginning of a new era  :biggrin:
> *





this is sooo true!

i vote..... mass production :thumbsup: take this shit world wide everywhere!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 6 2010, 07:26 AM~18243235
> *this is sooo true!
> 
> i vote..... mass production  :thumbsup:  take this shit world wide everywhere!
> *


X2 !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 6 2010, 05:26 AM~18243235
> *this is sooo true!
> 
> i vote..... mass production  :thumbsup:  take this shit world wide everywhere!
> *


That would be the ideal situation.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 4 2010, 08:52 PM~18226701
> *First samples of the new TRUE 13"s
> 
> Wires came out great, quality is excellent! These wheels have the right look and feel of real 13"s. Can't wait to chrome em!
> ...


These are 1:25? :wow: 
Already for sale?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 6 2010, 08:36 AM~18244158
> *These are 1:25?  :wow:
> Already for sale?
> *


Yep, 1/25 yet not for sale. Still need to create 2 more molds.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 6 2010, 09:07 AM~18242654
> *But we all know what he means right?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

J, do you know if detail masters will fit in this rim?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 9 2010, 11:10 AM~18264758
> *J, do you know if detail masters will fit in this rim?
> *


My guess is they are too big. I will have a comparison picture soon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 6 2010, 09:51 AM~18244251
> *Yep, 1/25 yet not for sale. Still need to create 2 more molds.
> *


im just waiting on you to let me know when so i can paypal you.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 9 2010, 01:06 PM~18265779
> *im just waiting on you to let me know when so i can paypal you.
> *


It's gettin'there...slowly though don't have much time lately.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 10 2010, 12:33 AM~18271878
> *It's gettin'there...slowly though don't have much time lately.
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 10 2010, 08:33 AM~18271878
> *It's gettin'there...slowly though don't have much time lately.
> *



hno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 11 2010, 01:35 PM~18285572
> *hno:
> *


One more day......   
I will post some pics of the wheels I sprayed with Alclad doesn't look bad at all!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 13 2010, 01:38 AM~18299646
> *One more day......
> I will post some pics of the wheels I sprayed with Alclad doesn't look bad at all!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*Still not a big Alclad fan but it gives an ok impression of what the wheels will
look like after they are chromed.
Nipples don't line up all the way round but it does a great job creating the illusion.*


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2010, 04:34 PM~18307400
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Still not a big Alclad fan but it gives an ok impression of what the wheels will
> look like after they are chromed.
> Nipples don't line up all the way round but it does a great job creating the illusion.
> ...


WHEELS LOKING GREAT J THATS AMAZING WORK BRO THEN IS READY FOR SALE


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 14 2010, 09:43 AM~18307732
> *WHEELS LOKING GREAT J THATS AMAZING WORK BRO THEN IS READY FOR SALE
> *


Thanx Josh! I will have the first 5 sets ready tomorrow. For now the price is $25 shipping included. You will need to remove the flash on the wires yourself using a kids toothbrush.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2010, 11:36 AM~18308003
> *Thanx Josh! I will have the first 5 sets ready tomorrow. For now the price is $25 shipping included. You will need to remove the flash on the wires yourself using a kids toothbrush.
> 
> *


Paypal is ready when you are?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 10:41 AM~18308025
> *Paypal is ready when you are?
> *


Official sale starts tomorrow! I got you covered!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2010, 11:44 AM~18308045
> *Official sale starts tomorrow! I got you covered!
> *


Thanks brotha.  is that with tires?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Those look killer J!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 14 2010, 11:50 AM~18308070
> *Those look killer J!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 10:45 AM~18308055
> *Thanks brotha.  is that with tires?
> *


Yep, the complete deal inc. tires, whitewalls and knock offs.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2010, 06:36 PM~18308003
> *Thanx Josh! I will have the first 5 sets ready tomorrow. For now the price is $25 shipping included. You will need to remove the flash on the wires yourself using a kids toothbrush.
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2010, 12:07 PM~18308192
> *Yep, the complete deal inc. tires, whitewalls and knock offs.
> *


just let me know when your ready.paypal is ready when you are.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

oh....wow....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

amazing work j


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

looks killer J!! im not big on the alclad stuff either, but they look great asis, so i cant wait to see em in real chrome!! hey i'll trade u a bad ass LS clip for a set?! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm gonna do a very short run of these wheels mainly because I need to focus on renovating our new house and I pretty much had it casting all this stuff, it becomes a drag.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2010, 05:34 PM~18307400
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Still not a big Alclad fan but it gives an ok impression of what the wheels will
> look like after they are chromed.
> Nipples don't line up all the way round but it does a great job creating the illusion.
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2010, 10:34 AM~18307400
> *First sample pics!!
> 
> 
> ...


The scale of those looks great ! J wheels are on the way !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2010, 11:58 PM~18312023
> *I'm gonna do a very short run of these wheels mainly because I need to focus on renovating our new house and I pretty much had it casting all this stuff, it becomes a drag.
> *


i can understand that!! i woulda been burned out with the LS clips you ran through!! but you NEED to drop those wheels J!!! how much again...sorry! (tires/whels/KO'S).....also, what the latest on that big ass big body caddy you were workin on?!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 15 2010, 08:23 AM~18312900
> *i can understand that!! i woulda been burned out with the LS clips you ran through!! but you NEED to drop those wheels J!!! how much again...sorry!  (tires/whels/KO'S).....also, what the latest on that big ass big body caddy you were workin on?!
> *


Gonna create one more mold holding 5 wires and than cast a bunch next week. The ones I created during the weekend are pretty much all gone.
The other projects are on hold, no idea when I'm gonna work on those but one things for sure they are going to be finished!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 15 2010, 08:38 AM~18312986
> *Gonna create one more mold holding 5 wires and than cast a bunch next week. The ones I created during the weekend are pretty much all gone.
> The other projects are on hold, no idea when I'm gonna work on those but one things for sure they are going to be finished!!
> *


good to hear J!! i know you take ur time, but that is a good thing, don't rush shit right?! :biggrin: i have ur LS clip, and im amazed with it, i mean... i was making 1 out of the SS and it was lookin really close, but i couldnt figure out the grill?!  then you bust out with urs ...mine's back in the box, and i love what you did with the grill!!! how ever i still might bring mine out and try some piano wire for the grill, but more like a billet grill custom look?! anways.....how much are the wires going for again J?!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 15 2010, 08:47 AM~18313023
> *good to hear J!! i know you take ur time, but that is a good thing, don't rush shit right?!  :biggrin: i have ur LS clip, and im amazed with it, i mean... i was making 1 out of the SS and it was lookin really close, but i couldnt figure out the grill?!    then you bust out with urs ...mine's back in the box, and i love what you did with the grill!!! how ever i still might bring mine out and try some piano wire for the grill, but more like a billet grill custom look?! anways.....how much are the wires going for again J?!
> *


Wheels are $25 shipping included.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 15 2010, 11:42 AM~18313582
> *Wheels are $25 shipping included.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

just waiting on you j to let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2010, 09:34 AM~18307400
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Still not a big Alclad fan but it gives an ok impression of what the wheels will
> look like after they are chromed.
> Nipples don't line up all the way round but it does a great job creating the illusion.
> ...



:0 sighn me up :run: :x: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2010, 12:21 PM~18314126
> *just waiting on you j to let me know. :biggrin:
> *


You can pay now if you want I'll ship on Wednesday.
Please use personal payment option!
Paypal addy: [email protected]


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Creating new molds up and running in a faster pace on Wednesday!!*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 15 2010, 02:24 PM~18314425
> *You can pay now if you want I'll ship on Wednesday.
> Please use personal payment option!
> Paypal addy: [email protected]
> ...


pm sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 15 2010, 02:24 PM~18314425
> *You can pay now if you want I'll ship on Wednesday.
> Please use personal payment option!
> Paypal addy: [email protected]
> ...


payment sent.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 16 2010, 09:02 PM~18328464
> *payment sent.
> *


Payment received! Ships tomorrow!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 16 2010, 11:13 PM~18329379
> *Payment received! Ships tomorrow!
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

I want them all   

But for now 5 sets please .


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 17 2010, 06:24 AM~18330824
> *I want them all
> 
> But for now 5 sets please .
> *


No Problemo!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks J


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> *First sample pics!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> > *First sample pics!!*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Casting away!! All paid orders are ready for shipping!!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 18 2010, 12:57 PM~18343086
> *Casting away!! All paid orders are ready for shipping!!
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT ! Wish i had funds to buy what was in this pic all at once !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 18 2010, 09:57 AM~18343086
> *Casting away!! All paid orders are ready for shipping!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 18 2010, 10:57 AM~18343086
> *Casting away!! All paid orders are ready for shipping!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh! The Birth of my Rims,can't wait to get them :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 18 2010, 07:57 PM~18343086
> *Casting away!! All paid orders are ready for shipping!!
> 
> 
> ...



Get them in production


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 19 2010, 12:40 AM~18350261
> *Get them in production
> *


I wish...I'm gonna quit after I finished this batch. It's too time consuming right now.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Here's picture of a True 13" painted Tamiya high gloss black, cleared and than used Alclad. 
It has a pretty good shine but I can't seem to get rid of the dusty look but perhaps that's one of Alclad's characteristics.*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Here's some more Alclad painted pics. I think the Tamiya clear does the trick!
I lightly wiped the rims using a soft cotton cloth and it removed the dust.
It feels pretty durable but no finger touching! Gonna try some of those Plaques.*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keep up the good work J !!!!!!!!

Your craftsmanship is uncomparable . :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 19 2010, 07:00 AM~18351022
> *Keep up the good work J !!!!!!!!
> 
> Your craftsmanship is uncomparable . :thumbsup:
> ...


Thanx bro!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 19 2010, 05:00 AM~18350662
> *Here's picture of a True 13" painted Tamiya high gloss black, cleared and than used Alclad.
> It has a pretty good shine but I can't seem to get rid of the dusty look but perhaps that's one of Alclad's characteristics.
> 
> ...


im going dumpster diving! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> *Here's some more Alclad painted pics. I think the Tamiya clear does the trick!
> I lightly wiped the rims using a soft cotton cloth and it removed the dust.
> It feels pretty durable but no finger touching! Gonna try some of those Plaques.*
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 19 2010, 06:00 AM~18350662
> *Here's picture of a True 13" painted Tamiya high gloss black, cleared and than used Alclad.
> It has a pretty good shine but I can't seem to get rid of the dusty look but perhaps that's one of Alclad's characteristics.
> 
> ...


It's cool.I'm sure they are worth the wait.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> > *Here's some more Alclad painted pics. I think the Tamiya clear does the trick!
> > I lightly wiped the rims using a soft cotton cloth and it removed the dust.
> > It feels pretty durable but no finger touching! Gonna try some of those Plaques.*
> >
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 19 2010, 12:14 PM~18352473
> *im going dumpster diving! :biggrin:
> *


  not if i get into before you can !


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Is it too late to get some of these wheels J.???


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Aug 19 2010, 06:15 PM~18356214
> *Is it too late to get some of these wheels J.???
> *


I'll have to check how many wheels I got left. 408models also want 7 sets so I think he kills it. I'm superbusy eight now so unfortunately I cannot create new ones at the moment.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

THEY ARE AMAZING


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

What's a set going to cost?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 19 2010, 11:16 PM~18358542
> *I'll have to check how many wheels I got left. 408models also want 7 sets so I think he kills it. I'm superbusy eight now so unfortunately I cannot create new ones at the moment.
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Aug 20 2010, 07:13 AM~18360697
> *What's a set going to cost?
> *


The homies paid $25 inc. world wide priority shipping.
I cleaned most of the wheel but the customer needs to remove the flash between the spokes with a small toothbrush.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

[/quote]

:wow: beautiful.j.............


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

would you sell just the knock off's? and if so? can you alclad first?
and can you send me a pm about the plaque's?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*All orders are shipped!!*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ANY SETS LEFT??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 23 2010, 11:53 AM~18383605
> *All orders are shipped!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 23 2010, 10:57 AM~18383651
> *ANY SETS LEFT??
> *


2 sets left. 32 sold...I'm exhausted sanding the parts and putting em together.    

*<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Remember: The wheels are 95% done you only need 
to remove the flash from the wires using a small toothbrush!!</span>*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got my ls clip today! :h5:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 23 2010, 11:22 AM~18383857
> *got my ls clip today! :h5:
> *


Good to hear bro!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

HOW MUCH ARE THE TRUE 13S??


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Aug 23 2010, 04:44 PM~18385479
> *HOW MUCH ARE THE TRUE 13S??
> *














sorry sorry :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 23 2010, 08:17 PM~18383807
> *2 sets left. 32 sold...I'm exhausted sanding the parts and putting em together.
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Remember: The wheels are 95% done you only need
> ...


Bring me the mold i make 1000 wheels :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Aug 23 2010, 02:44 PM~18385479
> *HOW MUCH ARE THE TRUE 13S??
> *


$25 shipping included.

I don't have any left. Hopefully tomorrow I have some more.


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Jevries what is your paypal address?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 23 2010, 12:17 PM~18383807
> *2 sets left. 32 sold...I'm exhausted sanding the parts and putting em together.
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Remember: The wheels are 95% done you only need
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Aug 24 2010, 03:12 PM~18395363
> *Jevries what is your paypal address?
> *


[email protected]
Please use personal payment optuion and leave your addy!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 22 2010, 02:34 PM~18376884
> *would you sell just the knock off's? and if so?  can you alclad first?
> and can you send me a pm about the plaque's?
> *


x2....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 25 2010, 01:17 AM~18400215
> *x2....
> *


Sorry bro, not gonna alclad anything, way too much work I'm already glad I can squeeze some more of those wire wheels out.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*Here's the way to use a toothbrush to remove flash from the wires:*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 25 2010, 07:48 AM~18400694
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Here's the way to use a toothbrush to remove flash from the wires:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 25 2010, 05:56 AM~18400723
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> *


Thanx bro!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 25 2010, 01:48 PM~18400694
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Here's the way to use a toothbrush to remove flash from the wires:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE STUFF J


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 25 2010, 10:32 AM~18402371
> *NICE STUFF J
> *


You got your stuff already? I've send it with registered mail so it will take prolly a day or 2 longer to arrive.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

When will the plaques be ready for sale?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 25 2010, 03:22 PM~18404299
> *When will the plaques be ready for sale?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 25 2010, 06:48 AM~18400694
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Here's the way to use a toothbrush to remove flash from the wires:
> 
> 
> ...



yup alclad is the shit been using it for years cant wait to alclad a set of these bad ass wires next  looks sick jev you got down bro


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Got 4 new sets finished, be quick!!*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 26 2010, 04:20 AM~18409697
> *Got 4 new sets finished, be quick!!
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 26 2010, 03:20 AM~18409697
> *They are gone!  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 26 2010, 09:37 AM~18410855
> *They are gone!
> *


Mines got shipped out? :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 26 2010, 08:49 AM~18410927
> *Mines got shipped out? :cheesy:
> *


4 days ago.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 26 2010, 10:06 AM~18411049
> *4 days ago.
> *


thank you so much bro.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 26 2010, 05:37 PM~18410855
> *They are gone!
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

J i got my shit today bro nice work ! The wheels look cool and i did a few differnt mods to see what other wheels might look cool and bro i think you need to sale me some tires and rings LOL ! 

NO SHIT J ! THE WHEELS ARE BAD ASS NICE WORK LOVE THE TIRES ALSO !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 26 2010, 03:01 PM~18413700
> *J  i  got  my    shit    today  bro  nice    work !  The  wheels  look  cool  and  i  did  a  few  differnt  mods  to  see  what  other  wheels  might  look  cool  and  bro  i  think  you  need  to    sale  me  some  tires  and  rings  LOL !
> 
> NO  SHIT  J !  THE  WHEELS  ARE    BAD  ASS  NICE  WORK  LOVE  THE  TIRES ALSO  !
> *


Good to hear you like em!! Selling the rings and tires is actually not a bad idea.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 25 2010, 07:15 PM~18402774
> *You got your stuff already? I've send it with registered mail so it will take prolly a day or 2 longer to arrive.
> *


 :dunno: no....... hope it comes today


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

THEY LOOK GREAT,THANKS JEVRIES :thumbsup: 








:nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Aug 28 2010, 06:43 PM~18429531
> *THEY LOOK GREAT,THANKS JEVRIES :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Aug 28 2010, 05:43 PM~18429531
> *THEY LOOK GREAT,THANKS JEVRIES :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Thanx for the pic!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Aug 28 2010, 06:43 PM~18429531
> *THEY LOOK GREAT,THANKS JEVRIES :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


these are sick cool pick 

man j i cant wait for mine :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 28 2010, 11:22 PM~18431296
> *these are sick cool pick
> 
> man j i cant wait for mine  :biggrin:
> *


Did 408models order yours?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 29 2010, 12:23 AM~18431303
> *Did 408models order yours?
> *


yup ive got alot of your stuff smiley or charles get for me cause i dont have a paypall :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 28 2010, 11:29 PM~18431323
> *yup ive got alot of your stuff smiley or charles get for me cause i dont have a paypall  :biggrin:
> *


Cool.   Will prolly take 10 days because it's send as registered mail.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 29 2010, 01:04 AM~18431483
> *Cool.     Will prolly take 10 days because it's send as registered mail.
> *


its coo jev. might send mine out for chrome to throw them on a ls kit :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 29 2010, 12:08 AM~18431500
> *its coo jev. might send mine out for chrome to throw them on a ls kit  :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see the chrome results! Still need to ship a shitload of parts myself...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FUCK I SLEPT ON THESE AND DIDNT GET ANY SETS!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

last shipment of True 13's to 408models


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 31 2010, 12:35 PM~18448411
> *last shipment of True 13's to 408models
> 
> 
> ...



Collectable


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 31 2010, 05:35 AM~18448411
> *last shipment of True 13's to 408models
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 31 2010, 11:35 AM~18448411
> *last shipment of True 13's to 408models
> 
> 
> ...


LOKS LIKE SAME OF MINE :biggrin: THANX J GOT IT TODAY THE WHEELS ARE AMAZING GREAT WORK


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 31 2010, 08:02 AM~18449263
> *LOKS LIKE SAME OF MINE :biggrin: THANX J GOT IT TODAY THE WHEELS ARE AMAZING GREAT WORK
> *


Thanks bro!! Glad it made it..finally!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey j got any ls clip sets left


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN 7 SETS IN THAT BOX!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*I SAVED THEM WITH SOME 1109 SPOKES !*


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

hno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>I  SAVED  THEM  WITH   SOME  1109  SPOKES  ![/i][/b]

















[/b][/quote]


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 1 2010, 02:05 AM~18458354
> *Thanks for posting Mini!
> Yes, you need to be very carefull when you want to drill out these wheels. Slide them
> on the axles pressing carefully on the centre of the wires and do not grip em
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

At frist they looked to small but after you set them up they look good as hell ! 


The breakage on these is totally my mistake for not opening them up prior to mounting them and pushing on the tires instead of the center ! If you ever decide to release them again i will diffently snag a new set or 2 ! 

YOU FOOLS MISSED OUT ON A NICE SET UP !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2010, 07:21 AM~18458797
> *At  frist  they  looked    to  small    but    after    you  set  them  up  they  look  good  as  hell !
> The  breakage  on these  is  totally  my  mistake  for  not  opening  them  up  prior  to  mounting them  and  pushing  on the  tires  instead  of  the  center  !  If    you  ever  decide  to  release them  again  i  will  diffently  snag  a  new  set    or  2  !
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> last shipment of True 13's to 408models
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 26 2010, 10:06 AM~18411049
> *4 days ago.
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 4 2010, 11:27 PM~18489497
> *
> *


Received or not? Should have been there..shipped on Sunday 22 of August.
If not gimme your real name so I can check my shipping list again.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 5 2010, 08:36 AM~18490573
> *Received or not? Should have been there..shipped on Sunday 22 of August.
> If not gimme your real name so I can check my shipping list again.
> *


Nothing yet bro.  
David reyez


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 7 2010, 08:08 PM~18511031
> *:dunno:
> *


No worries bro, I created a new set yesterday for you will ship it today.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

hey Jev. did i miss out on those rims?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 8 2010, 12:02 AM~18512545
> *No worries bro, I created a new set yesterday for you will ship it today.
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Sep 8 2010, 04:32 AM~18513413
> *hey Jev.  did i miss out on those rims?
> *


Last week I decided to sell some of my own stash so I have some left.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 8 2010, 07:54 AM~18514123
> *
> *


Shipped!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 9 2010, 12:28 AM~18522112
> *Shipped!
> *


Thank you brotha


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*All orders made before the weekend are shipped!!*


----------



## PUNISHINGPAVEMENT (Sep 10, 2010)

Does anyone make or have really good "SWANGA" style rims or in other words the original old school style wire rims from the 50's, 60's, and 70's and vogues?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 31 2010, 12:35 PM~18448411
> *last shipment of True 13's to 408models
> 
> 
> ...


WE WANT MORE ,WE WANT MORE ,WE WANT MORE. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 14 2010, 07:38 AM~18563145
> *WE WANT MORE ,WE WANT MORE ,WE WANT MORE. :biggrin:
> *


Got a couple left from my own stash that I sell...but they go fast!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 13 2010, 05:12 AM~18553099
> *All orders made before the weekend are shipped!!
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 14 2010, 06:29 PM~18563997
> *Got a couple left from my own stash that I sell...but they go fast!
> *


Put me down for another set J :biggrin: 

Before they are gone forever :tears:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 14 2010, 12:56 PM~18565721
> *Put me down for another set J  :biggrin:
> 
> Before they are gone forever  :tears:
> *


I already created Alclad chromed wheels for your Monte LS.   

@Kustombuilder: Your package should arrive within 2 to max. 4 days. If not than you need to ask the postman if he builds model lows...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 14 2010, 10:01 PM~18565768
> *I already created Alclad chromed wheels for your Monte LS.
> 
> @Kustombuilder: Your package should arrive within 2 to max. 4 days. If not than you need to ask the postman if he builds model lows...
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 14 2010, 02:01 PM~18565768
> *I already created Alclad chromed wheels for your Monte LS.
> 
> @Kustombuilder: Your package should arrive within 2 to max. 4 days. If not than you need to ask the postman if he builds model lows...
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 14 2010, 02:01 PM~18565768
> *I already created Alclad chromed wheels for your Monte LS.
> 
> @Kustombuilder: Your package should arrive within 2 to max. 4 days. If not than you need to ask the postman if he builds model lows...
> *


 :roflmao: that would be some shit somewhere in Compton a mail man is like I came the fuck up on some real scale 13s


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 14 2010, 04:49 PM~18567272
> *:roflmao: that would be some shit somewhere in Compton a mail man is like I came the fuck up  on some real scale 13s
> *


X2


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

Do you have any LS clips left?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettobuilt_@Sep 15 2010, 03:06 AM~18572677
> *Do you have any LS clips left?
> *


Got 3 left from my own stash that I'm willing to sell.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 15 2010, 02:09 PM~18572878
> *Got 3 left from my own stash that I'm willing to sell.
> *


NO ..YOU GOT TWO LEFT BRO,


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 15 2010, 08:28 AM~18573120
> *NO ..YOU GOT TWO LEFT BRO,
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 15 2010, 06:28 AM~18573120
> *NO ..YOU GOT TWO LEFT BRO,
> *


Always the same.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Jev I just got my wheels these things are perfect I wish I was able to have bought a dozen off you


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries+Sep 15 2010, 02:09 AM~18572878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take the 2


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 15 2010, 08:12 PM~18579272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! looks sick on that Fleetline!!! I'm eager to build a bomb myself. At the moment I'm collecting bomb kits.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 15 2010, 11:36 PM~18580581
> *Damn! looks sick on that Fleetline!!! I'm eager to build a bomb myself. At the moment I'm collecting bomb kits.
> *


 :yes: ya i never build bombs either the club got me started and your wheels look so sick on this thing thanks again jev for scratch building the sickest true sized 13's


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 16 2010, 05:12 AM~18579272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 16 2010, 02:47 AM~18581319
> *X2  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Just watched Livin'the low life bombs episode...so sick!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 15 2010, 10:12 PM~18579272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 14 2010, 02:01 PM~18565768
> *I already created Alclad chromed wheels for your Monte LS.
> 
> @Kustombuilder: Your package should arrive within 2 to max. 4 days. If not than you need to ask the postman if he builds model lows...
> *


got them bro.thanks


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 17 2010, 10:21 AM~18590980
> *got them bro.thanks
> *


Glad they made it this time!


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Mine came yesterday they're insane. Thanks again J.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Sep 18 2010, 12:56 AM~18596644
> *Mine came yesterday they're insane. Thanks again J.
> *


Thanx bro!! Good to hear you like em!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

a bro can you make any 80s 2 door box chevys


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 18 2010, 01:25 AM~18596728
> *a bro can you make any 80s 2 door box chevys
> *


I think they are still made as a resin kit by R&R resin...not sure though.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

how could I find out bro


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 18 2010, 01:30 AM~18596747
> *how could I find out bro
> *


Google R&R resin...


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Can't wait to get these rims chromed


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 18 2010, 06:17 PM~18600151
> *Can't wait to get these rims chromed
> 
> 
> ...


Look damn good on that ride!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 18 2010, 08:17 PM~18600151
> *Can't wait to get these rims chromed
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: ...........SICK !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Are there new casts ? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 18 2010, 08:17 PM~18600151
> *Can't wait to get these rims chromed
> 
> 
> ...


where do you plan on sending them to get plated?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 22 2010, 12:00 PM~18632698
> *Are there new casts ? :biggrin:
> *


Nope, packing all my stuff right now to move out.
Big body and the RC are the first projects to finish.

@Kustombuilder: I shipped your package yesterday. Wrapped a shitload of bubble plastic around...it's one big airbag.   

@ Chato83: I suggest Chrome tech. Make sure to clean your 1/12 wheels thoroughly!! I used silicone mold release on those.

The 1/25 wheels you can clean using water and dishing soap no silicone mold release was used on those.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*Unfinished means: You do all the work removing the flash from the rims, whitewalls and wires.
I got aprox. 8 sets avialable! Set comes with:

- Rubber polyurethane tires
- Whitewalls
- Rims
- Wires
- Knock offs*


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

i want a unfinished set Jev.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Sep 23 2010, 05:11 AM~18640310
> *i  want  a  unfinished  set Jev.
> *


PM me or use Paypal: [email protected]
Please use personal payment option and leave your address!!
Thanx!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 22 2010, 11:40 PM~18639066
> *Nope, packing all my stuff right now to move out.
> Big body and the RC are the first projects to finish.
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*All paid orders will ship tomorrow!!*


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*Unfinished means: You do all the work removing the flash from the rims, whitewalls and wires.
> I got aprox. 8 sets avialable! Set comes with:
> 
> - Rubber polyurethane tires
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> > <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*Unfinished means: You do all the work removing the flash from the rims, whitewalls and wires.
> > I got aprox. 8 sets avialable! Set comes with:
> >
> > - Rubber polyurethane tires
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*TTT!!*

Couple of sets left!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 24 2010, 01:58 PM~18653682
> *TTT!!
> 
> Couple of sets left!!
> ...


DAMN I SHOULD HAVE SEEN THIS BEFORE I SENT MY FUNDS. WOULD HAVE ADDED A SET OR 2..LOL


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 24 2010, 02:58 PM~18653682
> *TTT!!
> 
> Couple of sets left!!
> ...


How much more sets?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 22 2010, 11:40 PM~18639066
> *Nope, packing all my stuff right now to move out.
> Big body and the RC are the first projects to finish.
> 
> ...


got the parts bro.they look fantastic.thank you.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 27 2010, 05:09 PM~18675757
> *got the parts bro.they look fantastic.thank you.
> *


Good to hear they made it...in one piece! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 27 2010, 11:02 PM~18678677
> *Good to hear they made it...in one piece! :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2010, 02:48 PM~18640270
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Unfinished means: You do all the work removing the flash from the rims, whitewalls and wires.
> I got aprox. 8 sets avialable! Set comes with:
> 
> ...


You should sell the copyright licence to Pegasus Hobbies for good money


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Will you release anything new before Christmas J ? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 28 2010, 11:24 AM~18682080
> *You should sell the copyright licence to Pegasus Hobbies for good money
> *


I would be more than happy if they would create such a wheel without the licensing. It's about time that a company starts to sell realistic looking wire wheels. I mean how freakin' easy is it to just copy the real thing? I have an ad deal with Hoppin'hydro's I will suggest the matter to Jeff.  

@DJRoy: Don't think I will have a lot of time with the new house and all...I would be very happy to finally finish my RC Caddy and have the BB master finished as well.
I call you tomorrow our house phone batteries died and I had to create a new battery pack for it...which is now dangling on the phone. :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

TTT

got my stuff yesterday , thanks again j :thumbsup:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

got the 13s the other day. opened them yesterday and one was destroyed. cleaned up the others. 3 of them look good now gotta paint them up.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Oct 5 2010, 03:33 AM~18739082
> *got the 13s the other day.  opened them yesterday and one was destroyed.  cleaned up the others.  3 of them look good now gotta paint them up.
> *


Send me your addy and I will send you a replacement.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Edit:_ nevermind :happysad: _


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> I would be more than happy if they would create such a wheel without the licensing. It's about time that a company starts to sell realistic looking wire wheels. I mean how freakin' easy is it to just copy the real thing? I have an ad deal with Hoppin'hydro's I will suggest the matter to Jeff.
> 
> 
> It was my understanding that HH was no longer around.. Finding product form them has been getting harder and harder and two major suppliers i deal with say they can no longer get HH..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> > I would be more than happy if they would create such a wheel without the licensing. It's about time that a company starts to sell realistic looking wire wheels. I mean how freakin' easy is it to just copy the real thing? I have an ad deal with Hoppin'hydro's I will suggest the matter to Jeff.
> > It was my understanding that HH was no longer around.. Finding product form them has been getting harder and harder and two major suppliers i deal with say they can no longer get HH..
> 
> 
> there website is still up, i've ordered from them before no problem :dunno:


----------



## willdecletjr (May 26, 2008)

J, do you have any of the unfinished sets still left ? I have a 61 impala convertible they would look good on. it's the lindeberg kit and their wires look really shitty. let me know. I will pay tommrow thru paypal if you do.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 13 2010, 06:36 PM~18039281
> *HERE YA GO J............YOUR LS KIT BOXART!.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: , i seen the kits and these are clean


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey J, when you gonna get back to this Caddy? My Pay-pal is bearly holdin on awaitng the good news ! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 02:17 PM~18801328
> *Hey J, when you gonna get back to this Caddy? My Pay-pal is bearly holdin on awaitng the good news ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure. I'm working on a deal with an artist to create custom stuff so that will prolly consume all of my time the next 5 months. The upside is that it's all about the big body model so it could be finished sooner than I expected.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by willdecletjr_@Oct 13 2010, 12:31 PM~18800388
> *J, do you have any of the unfinished sets still left ? I have a 61 impala convertible they would look good on. it's the lindeberg kit and their wires look really shitty. let me know. I will pay tommrow thru paypal if you do.
> *


Lemme check. I packed all of my stuff and I'm not sure if I have any left. I'll let you know.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> > I would be more than happy if they would create such a wheel without the licensing. It's about time that a company starts to sell realistic looking wire wheels. I mean how freakin' easy is it to just copy the real thing? I have an ad deal with Hoppin'hydro's I will suggest the matter to Jeff.
> > It was my understanding that HH was no longer around.. Finding product form them has been getting harder and harder and two major suppliers i deal with say they can no longer get HH..
> 
> 
> I recently signed an advertising deal with Jeff from HH. I got two ads running on my website so he's still in business. I will ask if he still creating new/old stuff...I doubt it though.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 13 2010, 01:27 PM~18800891
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy: , i seen the kits and these are clean
> *


Thanx homie!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by willdecletjr_@Oct 13 2010, 12:31 PM~18800388
> *J, do you have any of the unfinished sets still left ? I have a 61 impala convertible they would look good on. it's the lindeberg kit and their wires look really shitty. let me know. I will pay tommrow thru paypal if you do.
> *


Got two sets left. PM me if you want.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 15 2010, 12:50 AM~18816651
> *Got two sets left. PM me if you want.
> *


ill take a set got $ in pp n ow 

lemmy know how much and where to send


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GOT MY PACKAGE TODAY J. EVERYTHING LOOKS GREAT!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 15 2010, 12:27 AM~18816887
> *GOT MY PACKAGE TODAY J. EVERYTHING LOOKS GREAT!!
> *


Good to hear bro!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Sent from qbmorrison


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks J also for hooking me up with a replacement for the broken one. awesome service with an awesome product.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Oct 20 2010, 02:31 PM~18862312
> *thanks J    also for hooking me up with a replacement for the broken one.  awesome service with an awesome product.
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear everything made it in one piece! Thanx for the props!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

GOT MY SET TODAY >>>NICE WORK!!! THANK YOU


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 27 2010, 10:24 PM~18928080
> *GOT MY SET TODAY >>>NICE WORK!!! THANK YOU
> *


Thanx bro!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Hey Jevrie,do u have any knock offs,I need like 3 sets.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 06:58 AM~18974062
> *Hey Jevrie,do u have any knock offs,I need like 3 sets.
> *


All my stuff is packed ready for moving. Hopefully within 2 weeks I'm ready to unpack.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Cool,ill check with u again..thanks..


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 3 2010, 06:32 PM~18974961
> *All my stuff is packed ready for moving. Hopefully within 2 weeks I'm ready to unpack.
> *



Your new place is close to Amsterdam  

If ya need any help with moving ,just call Homie ,


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 3 2010, 10:49 AM~18975536
> *Your new place is close to Amsterdam
> 
> If ya need any help with moving ,just call Homie ,
> *


Yep def closer to A'dam! Were gonna move tomorrow still lot's to do. Thanx for the offer bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 3 2010, 01:01 PM~18975623
> *Yep def closer to A'dam! Were gonna move tomorrow still lot's to do. Thanx for the offer bro!
> *


Good luck movin' bro ! 

Be carefull with that big body Caddy ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smokudg (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi. Jevries U selling only wheels? I'm intrested to buy some suspension


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

wish i could live close to amsterdam :420: :420: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 3 2010, 10:41 PM~18976776
> *wish i could live close to amsterdam  :420:  :420:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *



Every morning day and night bro. uffin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

J i need 1/12 wheels :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

Hey bro are you still selling wheels? i'd like to buy a set or two.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Dec 24 2010, 02:07 PM~19411719
> *Hey bro are you still selling wheels? i'd like to buy a set or two.
> *


x2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 01:17 PM~18801328
> *Hey J, when you gonna get back to this Caddy? My Pay-pal is bearly holdin on awaitng the good news ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 13 2010, 07:56 PM~18806833
> *I recently signed an advertising deal with Jeff from HH. I got two ads running on my website so he's still in business. I will ask if he still creating new/old stuff...I doubt it though.
> *


any word?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I think Jev's been moving. That's why he hasnt been around. Got a pm from him the other night and he said he's got everything packed away but once he's settled he'll know for sure. So, that's tellin me he's moving, or something LOL.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

We recently moved to a new city and I'm still working on gettin' our house finished. 
Hope to have my workspace ready within 3 weeks so that I can unpack all of my stuff.
I have a couple of important projects to work on so I don't think I will cast any new stuff soon. I will check what I have left.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 26 2010, 08:22 AM~19422506
> *We recently moved to a new city and I'm still working on gettin' our house finished.
> Hope to have my workspace ready within 3 weeks so that I can unpack all of my stuff.
> I have a couple of important projects to work on so I don't think I will cast any new stuff soon. I will check what I have left.
> *



Take your time J, we aint goin nowhere...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 26 2010, 11:03 AM~19422992
> *Take your time J, we aint goin nowhere...
> *


Thanx Jimbo!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I received a bunch of PM's about buying resin parts. Thanks for your interest in my products! It's still a big mess in my workroom. I tried to locate the boxes with the resin parts but no luck. I'll let everyone know as soon as I'm ready.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 10 2011, 02:44 AM~19553975
> *I received a bunch of PM's about buying resin parts. Thanks for your interest in my products! It's still a big mess in my workroom. I tried to locate the boxes with the resin parts but no luck. I'll let everyone know as soon as I'm ready.
> *


Kool, I need a bunch more zenith knock offs! Lol and a monte ls set if you still have any.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 10 2011, 08:15 AM~19554715
> *Kool, I need a bunch more zenith knock offs! Lol and a monte ls set if you still have any.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Not gonna make any new ones anytime soon. I want to concentrate on building model lows again.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 13 2011, 12:38 PM~19856837
> *Not gonna make any new ones anytime soon. I want to concentrate on building model lows again.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Can you hold one for me?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Feb 13 2011, 09:19 AM~19857441
> *Can you hold one for me?
> *


I'm sorry homie I'm not gonna hold em only sell em.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Ahh damn aight I'll try and save some cash up here and fast, if not could you give me some tips on how to make the ls clip? Like some how to pics? Or somethin like that?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 13 2011, 04:38 AM~19856837
> *Not gonna make any new ones anytime soon. I want to concentrate on building model lows again.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take one...PM Sent


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 13 2011, 09:41 AM~19857545
> *I'll take one...PM Sent
> *


 x2 homie i want one


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

DAMMMIT!!!  Im just a little short on my paypal!!! Hopefully you have one left in a few days J... I cant miss these this time around!!! :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Y'all need to get in on one of these...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 13 2011, 04:49 PM~19859089
> *Y'all need to get in on one of these...
> 
> 
> ...




X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 13 2011, 04:49 PM~19859089
> *Y'all need to get in on one of these...
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Ooooooooooooooooooooo ! I want one now !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 13 2011, 02:49 PM~19859089
> *Y'all need to get in on one of these...
> 
> 
> ...


That one looks tight as hell!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 13 2011, 04:38 AM~19856837
> *2X kits left!
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I'l be hear waiting for your big body's.... :biggrin:
pm sent.. pay pal tomorrow jev.. for a ls kit for a homie..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Pm me I want one paypal ready J.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*They are all gone.*


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 14 2011, 07:58 AM~19864945
> *They are all gone.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 14 2011, 10:58 AM~19865980
> *
> *


x2. damn, can't sleep!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a LS kit


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2010, 02:48 PM~18640270
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Unfinished means: You do all the work removing the flash from the rims, whitewalls and wires.
> I got aprox. 8 sets avialable! Set comes with:
> 
> ...


Jev are any of these wheels left? 
I REALLY REALLY REALLY want a set to try out on my last model car of probably many years


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 14 2011, 02:28 PM~19868139
> *Jev are any of these wheels left?
> I REALLY REALLY REALLY want a set to try out on my last model car of probably many years
> *


I don't have any sets left unfortunately...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn  
Are you gonna make some anytime soon? Anybody else has some spare set for me?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 15 2011, 07:12 AM~19874086
> *Damn
> Are you gonna make some anytime soon? Anybody else has some spare set for me?
> *


I don't think I will create new ones anythime soon. I really want to build new models...long time I finished new stuff.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd pay you 25$ if you make one set :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: . 


I'm gonna make my last model car(I'm moving to another school this autumn) and I want it to be special, those crappy ass pegasus rims wouldnt work :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 14 2011, 01:12 PM~19867569
> *I have a LS kit
> *


yea those ls clips are clean much props on that j!:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Feb 15 2011, 11:10 AM~19875520
> *yea those ls clips are clean much props on that j!:biggrin:
> *


Thanx homie!


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

any wurd on a big body lac ??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

DTAT2 said:


> any wurd on a big body lac ??


J is workin on a BIG SCALE big body.....but its been goin for a long time now! i know he'll be back on it one day....but for sale?! not likely! J builds wicked shit but if you go to his site you can see the time and work put in....theres no way he could build for customers...top notch work or sure! but a time line would kill him, cuz the demand would be so great.....there is no way he would keep up with the detail that he throws into a build! so we just have to sit back and admire the work he puts in.....and when KO's 13's and an LS package pops up for sale......GRAB THAT SHIT UP!!! not for sale for long, and there will be NO dissapointment cuz his casts are model box clean!! WE appreciate you JEVRIES!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Right on!! I need to get back on this one...











Thanks again J!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*DEF appreciate the kind words and support!
The last couple of years creating for me became more and more a chaotic and difficult experience. I have a hard time concentrating and that makes
me jump from one thing to another.
Creating the resin parts to me is a stress releave knowing what to do and in what order but it's not very creative, it's merely being productive.
I hope to be back on track soon with the more creative work on miniature lowriders because I still have that drive to create what I dreamed up and 
see the result sitting in front of me. Right now it's back to basics completing one thing at a time.

Two models I'm going to finish next year are both the 1/10 and 1/25 Cadillac Big Body models, in that order. 
I will create a mold for the 1/10 version but it's not my intention to create them in large quantities, it's simply too much work to cast and clean em up. 

Today I finished work on my new True 13" wire wheels. The dish and spokes are one part and have nipples on each spoke so they look pretty real. 
I will create a large batch coming out around christmas time. 

**Have fun! *




hocknberry said:


> J is workin on a BIG SCALE big body.....but its been goin for a long time now! i know he'll be back on it one day....but for sale?! not likely! J builds wicked shit but if you go to his site you can see the time and work put in....theres no way he could build for customers...top notch work or sure! but a time line would kill him, cuz the demand would be so great.....there is no way he would keep up with the detail that he throws into a build! so we just have to sit back and admire the work he puts in.....and when KO's 13's and an LS package pops up for sale......GRAB THAT SHIT UP!!! not for sale for long, and there will be NO dissapointment cuz his casts are model box clean!! WE appreciate you JEVRIES!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

jevries said:


> *DEF appreciate the kind words and support!
> The last couple of years creating for me became more and more a chaotic and difficult experience. I have a hard time concentrating and that makes
> me jump from one thing to another.
> Creating the resin parts to me is a stress releave knowing what to do and in what order but it's not very creative, it's merely being productive.
> ...


:worship:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

jevries said:


> *Today I finished work on my new True 13" wire wheels. The dish and spokes are one part and have nipples on each spoke so they look pretty real.
> I will create a large batch coming out around christmas time.
> 
> **Have fun! *



PM me a price for 3 sets shipped to Florida.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

*
Today I finished work on my new True 13" wire wheels. The dish and spokes are one part and have nipples on each spoke so they look pretty real. 
I will create a large batch coming out around christmas time. 

**Have fun! *

Yes sir looking foward to those. Ready to order soon as you got them ready.:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

ART2ROLL said:


> *
> Today I finished work on my new True 13" wire wheels. The dish and spokes are one part and have nipples on each spoke so they look pretty real.
> I will create a large batch coming out around christmas time.
> 
> ...



x2!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> *
> Today I finished work on my new True 13" wire wheels. The dish and spokes are one part and have nipples on each spoke so they look pretty real.
> I will create a large batch coming out around christmas time.
> 
> **Have fun! *


LOL christmas time is perfect!! i know what ill be getting for christmas!!:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Jevries for puttin me on blast in your blog wey


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> Thanks Jevries for puttin me on blast in your blog wey


Your welcome Tingos!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn I need some of your stuff jevries... the rims are a definite...too bad I don't have a gold set, they'd make my glasshouse!


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Words from the wise YES


----------



## fatcity209 (Jul 30, 2011)

Bro I'm ready for these wheels when they are, I'll be buying a handfull myself.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*New Edition True 13" Wire Wheels by Jevries. Soon avaliable.
*
*Quick mock up using Alclad chrome paint*


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

jevries said:


> *New Edition True 13" Wire Wheels by Jevries. Soon avaliable.
> *
> *Quick mock up using Alclad chrome paint*



:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

jevries said:


> *New Edition True 13" Wire Wheels by Jevries. Soon avaliable.
> *
> *Quick mock up using Alclad chrome paint*


:run::yes::thumbsup: are you gonna sell the KO's on the side as well J?


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Real nice wheels and tires. If sale them i would like to buy a few sets.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Just Us 86 said:


> Real nice wheels and tires. If sale them i would like to buy a few sets.


whats up brotha, got any new built up pics...really time for you to post a build up threadand join the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

jevries said:


> *New Edition True 13" Wire Wheels by Jevries. Soon avaliable.
> *
> *Quick mock up using Alclad chrome paint*


Will these look correct on my 64 Radio Shack Impala r/c? I need a set if so. Please pm me your paypal. Thanks.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

jevries said:


> *New Edition True 13" Wire Wheels by Jevries. Soon avaliable.
> *
> *Quick mock up using Alclad chrome paint*


much better i like these over the old 13s


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

what are you using to cast the tire rubber


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

The wheels are 1/25 scale.

I use Smooth on 45D resin and black pigment. It cures in about 45 minutes.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Cant wait those are gonna change the game great job J


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks bro!



DTAT2 said:


> Cant wait those are gonna change the game great job J


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

so how much for a set? shipped to cali?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

jevries said:


> The wheels are 1/25 scale.
> 
> I use Smooth on 45D resin and black pigment. It cures in about 45 minutes.


ah the stuff i told you about, nvm i need some softer shit ima have to hit cnaid


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Than you need to go with Urethane and black pigment. Curing time is long aprox 16 to 24 hours not very practical production wise.



Lownslow302 said:


> ah the stuff i told you about, nvm i need some softer shit ima have to hit cnaid


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

jevries said:


> Than you need to go with Urethane and black pigment. Curing time is long aprox 16 to 24 hours not very practical production wise.


alumilite has some stuff thats 30 min cure time with a 30A shore and another with 60A shore theres a 40 shore but ive heard you had to heat that @ 150deg. because it separates after sitting a while.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

jojo in VV said:


> so how much for a set? shipped to cali?


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

There going for $19 + shipping jojo...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

what? not bad.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

so the wheels are 1/25 scale, can the pegasus ones be used with tires?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

None of the exsisiting Pegasus parts will fit these wheels. They are 100% custom build inc. the tires.

I´ve read about the allumite stuff can´t get that stuff over here. To be honest I don´t care about softer rubber
tires. I mean how many times did you actually squeeze the tires of your model cars?



jojo in VV said:


> so the wheels are 1/25 scale, can the pegasus ones be used with tires?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

i was asking this because i thought that maybe you would sale the tire only as well, to avoid sending the wheels to get chromed. but its cool. how much shipping be then to cali?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Sorry, For now I'm not going to sell the parts seperate that also goes for the knock offs. World Wide International shipping will be $2,50 for each set.*



jojo in VV said:


> i was asking this because i thought that maybe you would sale the tire only as well, to avoid sending the wheels to get chromed. but its cool. how much shipping be then to cali?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Let me know when they are ready....Already transfered funds into Pay Pal so it's ready.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

jevries said:


> None of the exsisiting Pegasus parts will fit these wheels. They are 100% custom build inc. the tires.
> 
> I´ve read about the allumite stuff can´t get that stuff over here. To be honest I don´t care about softer rubber
> tires. I mean how many times did you actually squeeze the tires of your model cars?


never but i tend to put tires on wheels that dont fit them.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Ah, I see.



Lownslow302 said:


> never but i tend to put tires on wheels that dont fit them.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Do u also sell 3 wing knockoffs?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nope. Pegasus has 3 wing spinners though.



hoppinmaddness said:


> Do u also sell 3 wing knockoffs?


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

:drama:cant wait buddy pay pal is ready just need a price btw what kinda base coat are you using before the alclad ???? thats a must know..... THANK YA


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got my package today JEV , thanks a bunch man!!!!!! cant wait to build now, lol excellent quality as usual! thanks again!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good to hear! Thanx for letting me know!

@DTAT2: I use Tamiya black basecoat and when needed a Tamiya clear coat before using Alclad II.



mademan said:


> got my package today JEV , thanks a bunch man!!!!!! cant wait to build now, lol excellent quality as usual! thanks again!


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks man Are these ready to go ???


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

can someone that bought these post up some pics of the whole car with rims, to check how they look please. thx


----------



## fatcity209 (Jul 30, 2011)

Bro are the wheels ready to order?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i missed out on the last round of J's wheels....i ended up buying a build that had a set that were already plated!








im ready this time though J!! paypal waiting once again!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Wheels look sick on those rides!

Currently I'm working on the masters for creating the mold. Still a lot of work to be done.*


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

Keep us posted. I want a couple of them rims. they look hard :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

jevries said:


> *Wheels look sick on those rides!
> 
> Currently I'm working on the masters for creating the mold. Still a lot of work to be done.*



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

I am definately getn some sets!!!! Bad ass work J !!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx!



BIGBODY_EDDIE said:


> I am definately getn some sets!!!! Bad ass work J !!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*New Edition True 13"Wire Wheels. Almost there.
*
*Complete set of wire wheels for $20 plus $2,50 World Wide Priority shipping.
**Available January 1st 2012.*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Can I send money now? Or do you want me to wait?


----------



## fatcity209 (Jul 30, 2011)

Ready for these G! Money will be sent when you say it's good bro.


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

sign me up for 2 sets, let me know when to send money.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

jevries said:


> *New Edition True 13"Wire Wheels. Almost there.
> *
> *Complete set of wire wheels for $20 plus $2,50 World Wide Priority shipping.
> **Available January 1st 2012.*


Fantastig work DR.J i like it alot this is ONE off the best wheels for sure.... nice detail and perfect sice great :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

yah!! there's finally a set date!!


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

CAN U PUT ME DOWN FOR FIVE SETS J. Thanks.....fukn awsome work!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Thanks for your replies! I'll post when the wheels are ready to ship.*


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

how many sets do you plan to do J? I definitely don't wanna miss out this time around but money is gonna be tight till about mid january.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Gonna create quite a bunch but not going on forever. 
The mold is also very delicate because of the tiny spokes so it will deteriorate faster than regular molds. I have to use special mold release everytime I use the mold so all in all it's not very economic.*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

jevries said:


> *Gonna create quite a bunch but not going on forever.
> The mold is also very delicate because of the tiny spokes so it will deteriorate faster than regular molds. I have to use special mold release everytime I use the mold so all in all it's not very economic.*


you should try the platinum mold compound its great for sharp detail, its the mold max series. i used it on my steering wheels molds


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> you should try the platinum mold compound its great for sharp detail, its the mold max series. i used it on my steering wheels molds


I use Mold Max 30 for quite some time but it's not a platinum mold compound.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

jevries said:


> Good tip! I'll check it out. Is it also stronger/ tougher ?


the tear strength is way higher so is the part per mold the guy quoted me somewhere around 50 sets without release double with


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> the tear strength is way higher so is the part per mold the guy quoted me somewhere around 50 sets without release double with


Just read that the tear strength of Smooth Sil platinum silicone is inferior to the Mold Max series. It also lacks the knotty tear quality which I really like with Mold Max.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

jevries said:


> Just read that the tear strength of Smooth Sil platinum silicone is inferior to the Mold Max series. It also lacks the knotty tear quality which I really like with Mold Max.


mold max is platinum silicone you cant mix it with oomoos or mold tires with it.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

D: Yes i would like two sets please J: your total is $45 D: here ya go :hands over cash: J: Thank you come again . PAY PAL IS READY SIR CANT WAIT also depending on how much i can save up i might get 3 or four sets we shall seee


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



DTAT2 said:


> D: Yes i would like two sets please J: your total is $45 D: here ya go :hands over cash: J: Thank you come again . PAY PAL IS READY SIR CANT WAIT also depending on how much i can save up i might get 3 or four sets we shall seee


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Are they gonna be chromed nd do u still hav ls kits?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*No chrome, too expensive to ship it to the US have em chromed and ship back to Europe. 
I have a 4 LS conversion kits left. 

*


hoppinmaddness said:


> Are they gonna be chromed nd do u still hav ls kits?


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

OOOO OOOOO i want an ls kit please how much are those 2 sets of wheels and a ls kit ring me up sir


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Almost there!*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

want


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice work I got a 10 scale 64 do you make rims for that size ?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I created 1/12 size wire wheels but they are sold out. Prolly won´t look too good on the ´64 Pegasus RC body.












sg90rider said:


> Nice work I got a 10 scale 64 do you make rims for that size ?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*New Edition True 13's Ready for shipping. First 15 sets available.
4 rims with white wall tires and bowtie knock offs.
*
*1 set $20 + $2.50 world wide priority shipping. 
2 sets shipping is $3.50
3 or 4 sets shipping is $4.50
5 sets FREE shipping.
Pay Pal address: [email protected]. Please use personal payment option, don't want to sponsor Pay Pal.
*


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Logging to my paypal now n getn 5!! Sick work like always J!!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

There are 4 in a set right? The picture is confusing.


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

PAYMENT SENT!! : )


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i want a set but dont get paid til the 6


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Your right, picture is indeed a bit confusing. It's a set of 4 wheels.*



sandcast said:


> There are 4 in a set right? The picture is confusing.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Thank you all for your fast payments!! I ship tomorrow! *


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Ill get more by wednesday if u still have any J


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Shit I hope u got some by the weekend man this sucks... Broke as a joke..


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

PM SENT.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Payment Sent....:run:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

paypal sent J!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

payment sent :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*First batch is gone. New batch next week.

**Thank you for your order!
**It will take a day or 2 longer to process all the orders. *


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

PM sent J!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Cleaning up your True 13's. 

- Remove the tabs with a knife or sanding paper.
- I used a brush head but any other toothbrush will work to remove the flash between the spokes.









*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I got caught sleepin' this time; I'll be ready NEXT time though! :ninja:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> I got caught sleepin' this time; I'll be ready NEXT time though! :ninja:


x2


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Got these today  They look Great :thumbsup:...









Thanks Jevries...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got mine too....they are really nice


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

just got mine they look sweet


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Good to see they made it across the ocean!*


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

any idea why i cant see any pics of the wheels... went back a few pages and same thing... help this noob out...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got mine yesterday J! thanks again!


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanx J....got mine last week....do u have more now ???


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Thanx for letting me know!! 

I've created a new batch but I have people lined up on the reserve list.
Please send me a PM on how many you would like to buy and I'll put you on the list. When the wheels are done I
send you a PM.*


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

GOT MINES TOO, SENT TO CHROMER ALREADY. THANKS J.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Still waitin' on mine. :x:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Tonio, yours were shipped on Monday so I expect them to arrive next week.

*Clean the parts using dishwashing soap and water before shipping em to the chromer. 
I use silicone free mold release spray so it's much easier to clean the parts.

New batch of wheels available soon!*


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

jevries said:


> Tonio, yours were shipped on Monday so I expect them to arrive next week.
> 
> *Clean the parts using dishing soap and water before shipping em to the chromer.
> I use silicone free mold release spray so it's much easier to clean the parts.
> ...


I got paypal ready bro Want me to sent the money rite now.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ima have to splurge and get a couple of sets J  ! Great product homie !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

I got my ls clip and 13 trues in the mail today ........thanks j. I got a ? Were do u guys send ur parts to get chromed and a price range.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

*

New batch of wheels available soon!*[/QUOTE]


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

torresl said:


> I got my ls clip and 13 trues in the mail today ........thanks j. I got a ? Were do u guys send ur parts to get chromed and a price range.


CHECK OUT CHROMETECH USA.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Also: 
LITTLE MOTOR KAR COMPANY
203 Linda Lane
Reading, PA 19606-3511


*Contact:* Dale E. Horner
*Phone:* 610/779-1462
*Fax:* 610/779-1462
*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

What abt price range


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Contact them; I'm not sure about their prices. Wish I could be of more help but I haven't had anything plated yet. I have a big batch of parts that I WANT to get plated but haven't gone down that road yet.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Contact them; I'm not sure about their prices. Wish I could be of more help but I haven't had anything plated yet. I have a big batch of parts that I WANT to get plated but haven't gone down that road yet.


 its about 30 bucks round trip


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

You can fit quite a lot of wheels on a tree since the most important parts are the face and back of the wheels.
I wish pricing for chroming plastic over here in Europe was more reasonable so that I could offer the wheels already chromed. Price for having a tree chromed costs $100.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Lil motor car has a fast turn around but they recommend not putting plastic parts on the same tree as resin . Because they don't chrome well together also there chrome isn't all that nice compared to chrometech down side to chrometech is wait time if you want it done quick. and jev 100 bucks damn......


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

Koo ill hit them up for there pricece .....thanks for all the info.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

rollindeep408 said:


> Lil motor car has a fast turn around but they recommend not putting plastic parts on the same tree as resin . Because they don't chrome well together also there chrome isn't all that nice compared to chrometech down side to chrometech is wait time if you want it done quick. and jev 100 bucks damn......


It's insane, plus they only do orders starting at a minimum amount of 250 euro's= $300.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Personally i have had realy good luck using Alclad 2 laquer i just recently started using it but I like it


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

jevries said:


> It's insane, plus they only do orders starting at a minimum amount of 250 euro's= $300.


Wow I could not spend that much at one time on chroming alone ... Way to many years ago there was a chrometech in my city I still have unbuilt kits I took to get plated one tree at a time I miss those days lol 20 bucks a tree


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*NEW Batch of 15 sets are available NOW!
*




jevries said:


> *New Edition True 13's Ready for shipping. First 15 sets available.
> 4 rims with white wall tires and bowtie knock offs.
> *
> *1 set $20 + $2.50 world wide priority shipping.
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

It does look good when you apply 3 thin coats. The trick is not to be tempted to apply too many coats.



DTAT2 said:


> Personally i have had realy good luck using Alclad 2 laquer i just recently started using it but I like it


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes it can turn into silver paint real quick if your not careful ....P.S im gonna try and get a set this time round J ... at least one set ...BTW Do you have any l.s clips Left???...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Do u use the alclad clear? A driend of mine tried it and it looks gret


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I used the clear on a bumper a while back and it turned out great but the car is gone so I can't get a good picture of it. I need to get better at applying Alclad. :facepalm:I am terrible with it most of the time.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes, I did try it and the Alclad clear works excellent. I dipped the parts instead of using the airbrush.



Lil Brandon said:


> Do u use the alclad clear? A driend of mine tried it and it looks gret


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm out of LS conversion kits. I need to make a new mold for the rear bumper as well.



DTAT2 said:


> Yes it can turn into silver paint real quick if your not careful ....P.S im gonna try and get a set this time round J ... at least one set ...BTW Do you have any l.s clips Left???...


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

WAIT WHAT alclad CLEAR!!!!! why didint i know about this .....that suxcks J maybe next time ......AND IM OFF TO THE HOBBY STORE.....:sprint:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*NEW Monte Carlo LS conversion kits will be created soon!!*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone know where to pick up a Cutlass with a euro clip? Anyone casting any, or know someone who is? Pm me and let me know..


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Good luck on finding a cutlass period. I've been looking for years and all I've found is a front bumper back bumper tail lights and a hood


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I have seen a few out there that people have built but they are few and far between!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chris_thobe said:


> Anyone know where to pick up a Cutlass with a euro clip? Anyone casting any, or know someone who is? Pm me and let me know..


Mr biggs was working on a master for twinn before he pulled a Kaiser soze. The resin cutlass that's out there isn't worth fuckin with both the ones ive seen look like bananas and don't lay flat.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> Mr biggs was working on a master for twinn before he pulled a Kaiser soze. The resin cutlass that's out there isn't worth fuckin with both the ones ive seen look like bananas and don't lay flat.


That sucks.. maybe one day Jevries will decide to make one.. I would attempt it if I had any damn clue how to accomplish it!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chris_thobe said:


> That sucks.. maybe one day Jevries will decide to make one.. I would attempt it if I had any damn clue how to accomplish it!


Easiest way is to start with a regal hardest is a montecarlo.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

The one 1ofaknd did looked pretty good. Not going to create that model anytime soon though. Thinking about doing a '78 Lincoln, I love that large ship.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*New Edition True 13's Ready for shipping. 11 sets available.
4 rims with white wall tires and bowtie knock offs.
*
*1 set $20 + $2.50 world wide priority shipping. 
2 sets shipping is $3.50
3 or 4 sets shipping is $4.50
5 sets FREE shipping.
Pay Pal address: [email protected]. Please use personal payment option, don't want to sponsor Pay Pal.
*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

jevries said:


> The one 1ofaknd did looked pretty good. Not going to create that model anytime soon though. Thinking about doing a '*78 Lincoln,* I love that large ship.


fuck yeah, Ryans was soso i gave it way tho i wasnt i the mood to play with it. 

i heard of a nice one but just for the shell he wanted 100 bucks


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> fuck yeah, Ryans was soso i gave it way tho i wasnt i the mood to play with it.
> 
> i heard of a nice one but just for the shell he wanted 100 bucks


Carlos Avelar made a really nice one and I understand why he asked $100. He needs to set everything up again, buying resin...too much hassle to do that for a short run of those bodies and he's busy enough anyway.

Friend of mine has this 3D scanner and printer we want to give it a go soon.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

we have one here at school once i can get a presentable body done ill clean it up and send it straight to jimmy flintstone


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

I wish I could find A decent one period. Only ones I 've seen look like crap except the single revell reliease I seen someone had gotten ahold of! Can't wiat til it comes out if ever in the next 8 yrs. Caddy was an urban legend until one day BOOm. Any hope of a cutlass doing the same will live with only me I guess. lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Slowridingmike said:


> I wish I could find A decent one period. Only ones I 've seen look like crap except the single revell reliease I seen someone had gotten ahold of! Can't wiat til it comes out if ever in the next 8 yrs. Caddy was an urban legend until one day BOOm. Any hope of a cutlass doing the same will live with only me I guess. lol


you should give up on the cutlass while youre ahead the molds were scrapped and recycled into a 62 corvette


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> you should give up on the cutlass while youre ahead the molds were scrapped and recycled into a 62 corvette


See what I mean, and you're not the only one to say that. Looks like it's time to either make one, or find somebody that'e made one, and mold that bastard. It's just damn every new body molded is a chunkc of change and everybody got their wish list. Byt time 2 cars (bout $1000) comes out it's been 2+ yrs, this and that, they be done made one by then. lol


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I bought a mold and resin kit today at hobby lobby, it is Alumilite brand. It probably isn't the best but it is something to play around with until I get better.. Any tips Jevries?? Whats the best way to even attempt a body? I am goint to start small first but it would be sweet to get some decent cutlass bodies out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> See what I mean, and you're not the only one to say that. Looks like it's time to either make one, or find somebody that'e made one, and mold that bastard. It's just damn every new body molded is a chunkc of change and everybody got their wish list. Byt time 2 cars (bout $1000) comes out it's been 2+ yrs, this and that, they be done made one by then. lol


nah im not giving up i have scaled dimensions for making one im just lazy


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> nah im not giving up i have scaled dimensions for making one im just lazy


Get on it bro... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Payment sent again J!! ?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks bro! Money received, I ship today!uffin:



BIGBODY_EDDIE said:


> Payment sent again J!! 


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Payment sent


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Any word on the Ls Clip J ????


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Got my wheels yesterday. Thanks bro they are nice!


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Got my wheels today J!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*I have 3 LS clips left and I'm working on new molds.
*
*OFDaTX & BIGBODY_EDDIE: Thanks for letting me know that the wheels arrived!*



DTAT2 said:


> Any word on the Ls Clip J ????


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Check out that light from under the dash jev .... finally put it to good use


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Who makes those acrylic display stands in the background?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

This guy who throws shows in Stockton a few times a year he makes hella different kinds difrent styles with mirrors those ones you see have a top that Keeps them from dust tooI'll see if I can find you his info cool dude ...


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

MKD904 said:


> Who makes those acrylic display stands in the background?


http://www.collectingwarehouse.com/Product-Home-Page/Acrylic-Pedestal-Risers


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

jevries said:


> *New Edition True 13's Ready for shipping. 11 sets available.
> 4 rims with white wall tires and bowtie knock offs.
> *
> *1 set $20 + $2.50 world wide priority shipping.
> ...


What scale size are these for?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

TIGHT!!



rollindeep408 said:


> Check out that light from under the dash jev .... finally put it to good use


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*1/25 scale.

*


keneken said:


> What scale size are these for?


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

got my rims in today, thanks J :thumbsup: I will rap up my next order on friday


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

:thumbsup:



Woods said:


> got my rims in today, thanks J :thumbsup: I will rap up my next order on friday


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

anymore sets jevries?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*I'm sorry they are all sold out. I will create new ones within 6 weeks or so.
*


low4ever said:


> anymore sets jevries?


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Woods said:


> View attachment 438618


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

jevries said:


> *I'm sorry they are all sold out. I will create new ones within 6 weeks or so.
> *


I'll be ready this time!


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

any LS clips left ?
Let me know I'll take one right now.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

rollindeep408 said:


> Check out that light from under the dash jev .... finally put it to good use


Screensaver material. Rightclick, save image as... The shiznit.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Not at the moment. Working on all new molds for the LS conversion kit.
*


Bonez305 said:


> any LS clips left ?
> Let me know I'll take one right now.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

jevries said:


> *Not at the moment. Working on all new molds for the LS conversion kit.
> *



Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

jevries said:


> *Zenith style Knock Offs casted in white or black resin $5 plus $2 for world wide priority shipping!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK HOMIE!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks Puro!



PURO CERVANTES said:


> NICE WORK HOMIE!!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Got my rims and LS clips today! every thing looks great!!!! love the "tag" on the inside of the bumper!!!! THANKS J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Your welcome! Good to hear you like it!:thumbsup:



Woods said:


> Got my rims and LS clips today! every thing looks great!!!! love the "tag" on the inside of the bumper!!!! THANKS J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moose soup (Feb 27, 2012)

Ooooh man I have to get ls clip!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

New molds and clips will be finished within 5 weeks. Going to Asia first.



Moose soup said:


> Ooooh man I have to get ls clip!!!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

What up J?! U got any more M.C. LS clips available right now?! If so,let me know the best way to go about lockin' one down homie!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i got paypal now!!! let me know when they are ready!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*RAW 1/25 Monte Carlo LS conversion kit.

Straight from the mold, no cleaning, sanding or fitting done.*
*Price $30 + $2.50 world wide Priority shipping.
Paypal only!! [email protected] *


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

How long are these going to be available J?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

*

- Rubber polyurethane tires
- Whitewalls
- Rims
- Wires
- Knock offs* 











i love these.....anymore in the forseeable future?:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> *
> 
> - Rubber polyurethane tires
> - Whitewalls
> ...


X2!!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> *
> 
> - Rubber polyurethane tires
> - Whitewalls
> ...


*X3 HOMIE!!!*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I had 10 and now I have 5...



MayhemKustomz said:


> How long are these going to be available J?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I only offer the one piece Final edition wire wheels but if you prefer the two piece wheels I'll have to check the mold. They are more expensive though because of the seperate rims and wires.
Still waiting for a new shipping of black rubber urethane. I'll check with my supplier this week.

Final True 13"s











COAST2COAST said:


> *
> 
> - Rubber polyurethane tires
> - Whitewalls
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I need a couple sets of those wheels.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Beautiful work J ! These are works of art bro, they're so good, I wish they were availible 24/7 365 !* :biggrin:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Beautiful work J ! These are works of art bro, they're so good, I wish they were availible 24/7 365 !* :biggrin:


X2, Jevries does top notch work! :h5:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Who knows..in 2013?



Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Beautiful work J ! These are works of art bro, they're so good, I wish they were availible 24/7 365 !* :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

I want the one piece style rimz & tires once they're ready Bro!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

jevries said:


> I only offer the one piece Final edition wire wheels but if you prefer the two piece wheels I'll have to check the mold. They are more expensive though because of the seperate rims and wires.
> Still waiting for a new shipping of black rubber urethane. I'll check with my supplier this week.
> 
> Final True 13"s


Damm nice lookin man.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

the 1 piece wheels were $20 right? are they ready to ship?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey jevries do u sell the tires by them selfes??????


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I only sell complete sets of wire wheels. 

Hopefully I have new wheels within 3 weeks.



bigdogg323 said:


> Hey jevries do u sell the tires by them selfes??????


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Monte Carlo LS Clips still available ? I really need to set email notifications to this thread hno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

3 LS conversion kits left. Raw version $30 + $ 2.50 shipping or cleaned $35 + $2.50.



Bonez305 said:


> Monte Carlo LS Clips still available ? I really need to set email notifications to this thread hno:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Sent payment for a clean ls kit....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Compton1964 said:


> Sent payment for a clean ls kit....


Thanks, payment received will ship tomorrow.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanx j... I'm anxious already...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You won't regret it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Payment sent for a Monte Carlo LS Clean kit


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

You grabbed the last kit, I ship today.
Thanks.



Bonez305 said:


> Payment sent for a Monte Carlo LS Clean kit


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

GOT MY M.C./LS CONVERSION KIT IN TODAY!!! AWESOME SERVICE, QUALITY & SHIPPING!!! THANX "J"!!! YOU'RE THE MAN BRO! P.S. CAN'T WAIT TILL THE NEXT BATCH OF TRUE 13'z ARE READY!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks!! Appreciate it! uffin:



BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> GOT MY M.C./LS CONVERSION KIT IN TODAY!!! AWESOME SERVICE, QUALITY & SHIPPING!!! THANX "J"!!! YOU'RE THE MAN BRO! P.S. CAN'T WAIT TILL THE NEXT BATCH OF TRUE 13'z ARE READY!!!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Got my conversion kit in today.... Awesome work... Thanx J...


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Got mine in today as well, all I can say is Wow Awesome detail went in this.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx for the props! Can't wait to see the finished builds!


----------



## fatcity209 (Jul 30, 2011)

I need a couple sets of wheels doggy, got another batch coning up or have some ready to go?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sorry, not anytime soon. We are busy working on a couple of new projects that take a lot of time.



fatcity209 said:


> I need a couple sets of wheels doggy, got another batch coning up or have some ready to go?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Double post...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Monte Carlo LS clear lenses and new grill. New kits available.*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*RAW 1/25 Monte Carlo LS conversion kit.

Straight from the mold, no cleaning, sanding or fitting done.*
*Price $30 + $2.50 world wide Priority shipping.
Paypal only!! [email protected] *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That LS kit is outa this world !!!!!! Great price too !


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Cool ima need 1 J will send u payment tomorrow


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Cool ima need 1 J will send u payment tomorrow


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

How many u got this time ?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

6 complete kits available.


----------



## Rida4life (Feb 23, 2009)

*need resin parts*

whats up J Ineed a set of the k offs and a ls conversion kit how much. thanks homie


----------



## Rida4life (Feb 23, 2009)

payment sent for ls kit


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Got my ls clip j thx


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good to hear bro!


----------



## Rida4life (Feb 23, 2009)

Just got my new ls conversion kit and its awesome Jev. I can't wait to get another kit or two. thaks big homie good looking out.:thumbsup:im also intrested in geting a pair of the tru 13" 5.20 wheel set thanks for the k offs.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

:thumbsup:



Rida4life said:


> Just got my new ls conversion kit and its awesome Jev. I can't wait to get another kit or two. thaks big homie good looking out.:thumbsup:im also intrested in geting a pair of the tru 13" 5.20 wheel set thanks for the k offs.


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Any more cleaned LS conversions left? Also what model do I need to make this work?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I got a couple of LS kits left. You need the Revell Monte Carlo model.



texasfinest said:


> Any more cleaned LS conversions left? Also what model do I need to make this work?


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

OK I'll take one. PayPal?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Paypal address: [email protected]
Cleaned LS conversion kit is $37.50 RAW version $32.50 International shipping included. I ship within 24 hours after receiving payment.*



texasfinest said:


> OK I'll take one. PayPal?


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Money sent homie...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Money received, thanks. I ship it today.



texasfinest said:


> Money sent homie...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey J ... any news on the Lincoln ?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I work on and off on the Linc smoothing out the details. Going to create molds for the interior today. 
Since I'm visiting the LRM Super show in October my attention right now goes out to finishing a couple of model cars...it's been 5 years or so since I completely finished a model car.



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Hey J ... any news on the Lincoln ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*You can't rush perfection ! * ...... Take your time homie, and we can't wait to see the Supershow builds !


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

jevries said:


> Money received, thanks. I ship it today.<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/cool.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cool" smilieid="6" class="inlineimg">


Got home yesterday and looked at the table  package was on the table!
I have never handled resin. Do you paint it the same as plastic?
Thanks for the goodies very appreciated great customer service! I almost threw one of them away thinking it was just paper.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good to hear it arrived!! I use water soludable mold release spray so a good rinse with hand warm water and dishing soap is enough. The resin I use works pretty much similar as regular styrene.
The miniature plaques: lay a piece of sandpaper on a flat surface and carefully sand away the backing. use a toothbrush to get rid of flash. 
There's a chance you may receive the other package as well cause the people from the mail room told me they returned the package to the sender, me, but in almost every case the package still made it to the receipient. Just your luck! :biggrin:



texasfinest said:


> Got home yesterday and looked at the table  package was on the table!
> I have never handled resin. Do you paint it the same as plastic?
> Thanks for the goodies very appreciated great customer service! I almost threw one of them away thinking it was just paper.


----------

